# 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

***PLEASE KEEP ALL SPOILERS IN THE RAW SPOILER THREAD - NOT IN HERE***












> *WWE Raw preview, May 8, 2017: London's O2 Arena rolls out the red carpet for The Miz and Maryse*
> 
> Last Monday night, The Miz defeated Seth Rollins and Finn Bálor to become the No. 1 contender to Dean Ambrose’s Intercontinental Championship, thanks in no small part to the interference of Samoa Joe and Bray Wyatt. How will The A-Lister and his calculating wife Maryse celebrate that win when Raw heads overseas to London’s O2 Arena? Plus, five Team Red tandems collide for the right to challenge The Hardy Boyz for the Raw Tag Team Championship in a Tag Team Turmoil Match!


*The A-Lister looks to reclaim the Intercontinental Championship*












> Although The Miz and Maryse don’t want to admit it, the couple probably owes Samoa Joe and Bray Wyatt “thank you” cards and fruit baskets after what transpired this past Monday night on Raw. During a chaotic and wildly unpredictable Intercontinental Championship No. 1 Contender’s Triple Threat Match, The Samoan Submission Machine laid out Seth Rollins while The Eater of Worlds took down Finn Bálor with Sister Abigail, essentially handing The A-Lister the victory and a guaranteed Intercontinental Championship opportunity against Dean Ambrose.
> 
> Benefitting from Joe and Wyatt’s heinous actions, The Miz is closing in on his seventh Intercontinental Title reign. When will the boastful “must-see” Superstar get his title bout? Also, will Rollins and Bálor attain retribution against their attackers? Such questions will be answered on Raw this Monday.


*How will Raw GM Kurt Angle handle the ongoing rivalry between Roman Reigns and Braun Strowman?*












> Both Roman Reigns and Braun Strowman bear the wounds of battle following their brutal clash at WWE Payback, where The Monster Among Men defeated The Big Dog and continued the brutality in the locker room area.
> 
> Both rivals were noticeably absent last Monday, and Raw General Manager Kurt Angle has assured the WWE Universe that he is working with medical personnel and WWE officials on a proper course of action for Reigns and Strowman moving forward. What does their future hold? Find out Monday night.


*“The Goddess” stands tall*












> They don’t call Alexa Bliss “small but fierce” for nothing. Following a “coronation” this past Monday night that put the new Raw Women’s Champion on an all-too-literal pedestal, the self-proclaimed “Goddess of WWE” was victorious in an Eight-Woman Tag Team Match, scoring the victory for her team after raking the eyes of Bayley and pinning The Huggable One.
> 
> That win marked the second time in as many nights that Bliss had pinned Bayley — the first being at WWE Payback, where she defeated the fan-favorite Superstar to become the first competitor to win the Raw and SmackDown Women’s Titles. Will Bliss maintain her momentum in London, or will Bayley rebound against the new champion’s “Five Feet of Fury”?


*Tag Team Turmoil engulfs Raw in the U.K.*












> Live on Raw in London, five teams will meet in a No. 1 Contenders’ Tag Team Turmoil Match for the right to challenge The Hardy Boyz for the Raw Tag Team Championship.
> 
> In addition to The Golden Truth, who were placed in the match this past Monday, the teams of Enzo Amore & Big Cass, Heath Slater & Rhyno, Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson and Cesaro & Sheamus will be part of the mayhem.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD***

I have a ticket for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD***

Like Raw's in England because we get the results 5 hours before. Let's me know if there is anything worth watching and where it's at in the show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD***

I hope Dean wrestles this week.

Roman hasn't been on Raw in 3 weeks, so I expect him back this week.

I don't know how they're gonna drag out Seth/Joe until the next Raw PPV, but we'll see :hmm:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Might as well have Heath and Rhyno win.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



American_Nightmare said:


> Might as well have Heath and Rhyno win.


Well they've built a feud with another team and the Hardys so it would be pretty dumb to give the contendership to them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Bliss, THE GODDESS! :banderas London should once again be amazing. Hopefully RAW raises its game from the last two substandard episodes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Glad to see we'll know the results long before it actually airs, that'll be my main factor in watching.

Hopefully Strowman ISN'T kept off television for the second week running. Still think they dropped the ball by giving him a kayfabe injury and not just banning him from the arena last week. Will be interesting to see how he sells the injury if he's on television and where we go from here.

I can only imagine that Reigns vs. Strowman is booked for Extreme Rules and it will be a number one contender match for the title at GBOF.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

yeah I think and I hope Cesaro and Sheamus take the tag team turmoil match though as crazy as it sounds I would not be the least bit surprised to see Golden Truth take it

Goldust and Truth maybe kind of weird and awkward IMO, they can still move and I wouldn't be shocked to see them get a little push

do I have them taking the titles off the Hardy's hell no but I can see a title match between the 2 although I would prefer really any other team then them


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

I know I rant about this all the time, but please WWE get someone new to write these previews.

If I told any WWE fan, smark or casual, that there was a tag team match of The Swiss Cyborg and The Alabaster Gladiator vs The Good Brothers they wouldn't know who the fuck I was talking about.

95% of the nicknames they push in these previews never get used by anyone. Just give it a rest.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

:woo going to watch spoiler free


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I will definitely try to find a Pseudo Spoiler list for this show, I.E what the segments/matches are and not outcome.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

There's nothing to look forward to aside from the Reigns and Brauuuuuuuuuuun feud


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

i haven't been to a wwe show in over 10 years and i'm going to try go to raw after work on Monday. It says doors at 17:30 and the show starts at 19:00.. is that raw starting at 7? or would they have some warm up stuff on. 
Its guna be a mad dash into central london then across to the o2 to make it but I'm guna try!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Jess91 said:


> i haven't been to a wwe show in over 10 years and i'm going to try go to raw after work on Monday. It says doors at 17:30 and the show starts at 19:00.. is that raw starting at 7? or would they have some warm up stuff on.
> Its guna be a mad dash into central london then across to the o2 to make it but I'm guna try!


Have fun. Hope you don't miss any of it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Raw from the UK, still no Braun and Reigns, and taped.
How many will watch this? 2.0 (million, not the rating).


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Do y'all think Roman keeps his vest on when he has sex with his wife?


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Sounds like another case of Raw Is Dull to me.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Watching for Alexa Bliss and Miz


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Interesting to see what The Big Underdawg will do to the mighty BROW STROWM.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

First time in 8 years I won't be attending RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

If it's the UK I won't be able to watch. The crowd is unbearable for me. My husband watches the soccer games from there and it's just awful. (Not to everyone, I realize, but I can't deal with it, hence why I won't be watching). I hope it's a good show for those who tune in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Bliss and Braun are my primary interests this week. RAW w/o :braun last week was an exercise in tedium.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



TB Tapp said:


> Do y'all think Roman keeps his vest on when he has sex with his wife?


This made me laugh more than it should have.

:lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

At least I can plan out what I feel like watching with the time delay, so that's a plus :becky2


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



TB Tapp said:


> Do y'all think Roman keeps his vest on when he has sex with his wife?





I don't really care about anything else but what The shield boys, BRAUUUNNN and Finn are doing :shrug


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

They might keep Braun off again tv this week to sell the injury. Do not expect Reigns to appear either to sell his injuries still.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Another week without mention of the CW championship. Given the Universal champion is missing, Neville and Aries should be in a tag match in the main event to promote their world title program.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



TB Tapp said:


> Do y'all think Roman keeps his vest on when he has sex with his wife?


What woman doesn't want a Superman Punch to the baby maker :maury


----------



## MattDalton1990 (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



southrnbygrace said:


> If it's the UK I won't be able to watch. The crowd is unbearable for me. My husband watches the soccer games from there and it's just awful. (Not to everyone, I realize, but I can't deal with it, hence why I won't be watching). I hope it's a good show for those who tune in.


Hahahahahahaha. What is wrong with our FOOTBALL crowds?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Preview looks terrible, this will likely be a filler with ER more than a month away.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

just had a pub lunch to get in the mood so now really looking forward to it. Got great seats down the bottom this year (usually up the back somewhere) so hopefully it will be a good night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Somewhat excited for tonight. I usuall enjoy the London shows. :mark


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

What time will Raw actually start GMT?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Hate these taped shows.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



stevie888 said:


> What time will Raw actually start GMT?


7.30pm


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Erik. said:


> Glad to see we'll know the results long before it actually airs, that'll be my main factor in watching.
> 
> Hopefully Strowman ISN'T kept off television for the second week running. Still think they dropped the ball by giving him a kayfabe injury and not just banning him from the arena last week. Will be interesting to see how he sells the injury if he's on television and where we go from here.
> 
> I can only imagine that Reigns vs. Strowman is booked for Extreme Rules and it will be a number one contender match for the title at GBOF.


Have you seen any of the vids of them on the European tour? They've got them both bandaged up now. By the time ER rolls around I expect their match to look like a scene from 'The Mummy Returns.'


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Anyone know if there are Russian satellite streams that stream it live?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Skyblazer said:


> Anyone know if there are Russian satellite streams that stream it live?


Some site has streamed the satellite feed from the London Raw for the past 2 years. I can't remember what it is but if they do stream again it i'm sure the link will be posted in here

Miz and Ambrose open.. Both were named co-GM for the night. Ambrose books Miz vs Balor as the first match


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Looking forward to the first match of Sheamus and Cesaro as heels. I predict Enzo is gonna get thrashed big time by them. Also, Bayley should be doing something different especially after getting embarassed two nights in a row.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Watching a livestream for it now, it is against the rules to post the link to it on this thread?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Dolorian said:


> Watching a livestream for it now, it is against the rules to post the link to it on this thread?


I don't know, but just PM me already


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Anyone have a website to watch this now? Can't be bothered waiting


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

I expect some fuckery to end this match, maybe Wyatt and/or Ambrose.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

No Angle or Stephanie? Odd.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Solf said:


> I don't know, but just PM me already


PM me if you find one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

So Miz gets a DQ win over Balor but then Ambrose comes out and restarts the match, Balor then attacks Miz, his the finisher and pins Miz for the win.

Alexa Bliss vs Mickie James (with Nia and Bayley at ringside) up next...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Ooh Alexa.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

so its Ambrose vs Balor for the title now?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Any chance of Braun being on this weeks show? Raw wasn't the same without him last week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Alexa beat Mickie James. Bayley then chases Alexa to the back while Nia stays and beats down Mickie.

Ambrose vs Wyatt match set by The Miz.

Up next another Kalisto vs Braun match, I expect Reigns to show up here. Hopefully a great brawl ensues.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

This show sounds shit already

Kurt puts 2 rivals as co GM why?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Backstage brawl beteween Rollins and Joe just happened. Joe was being interviewed by Charly talking about everything he would do to Rollins and Rollins attacked him then they had a brawl.

Braun is injured and wrestling Kalisto with one arm.










Reigns just interrutped


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



HOJO said:


> This show sounds shit already
> 
> Kurt puts 2 rivals as co GM why?


Kurt put Ambrose in charge and Miz claims Stephanie made him go GM for the night. Basically it was a way to get Ambrose and Miz all over Raw tonight. Since there the best two talkers(which kills time) on the show and feuding with each other.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Big heat for Reigns, hopefully they don't try to edit out for the Americans.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

The crowd HATES Reigns.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Dolorian said:


> Watching a livestream for it now, it is against the rules to post the link to it on this thread?


Pm?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Reigns thrash talking Braun as he beats him up with a chair :mark:

Braun retreated selling the injured arm while Reigns remains in the ring.

Rollins vs Joe match announced for tonight. Interesting.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

that heat and the commentary no selling it :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

I am looking forward to the reaction to the Reigns/Braun segment later today on the live thread :lol

Tag Team Turmoil match next.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

London really high on Enzo and Cass tbf.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

They've made Cesaro and Sheamus dress like geeks to fit their booking.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Dolorian said:


> Watching a livestream for it now, it is against the rules to post the link to it on this thread?


PM ME DAMMIT I CAN'T MISS SHEASARO MATCH


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

SO Reigns came out and beat down the man with one arm in a sling? What a dick :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Swissblade said:


> PM ME DAMMIT I CAN'T MISS SHEASARO MATCH


OK, JUST SENT YOU THE LINK DAMMIT :lol




Roy Mustang said:


> SO Reigns came out and beat down the man with one arm in a sling? What a dick :lmao


Not a good guy, not a bad guy, etc.

Enzo/Cass just got eliminated. Heath and Rhyno come out next.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Dolorian said:


> OK, JUST SENT YOU THE LINK DAMMIT :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I remember that promo and I remember how WWE refuse to book a guy who would be a great heel as a heel. Still find it funny that the top face attacked a one armed man :lol. Reigns trashing talking should make it good to watch though


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

What was Brauns reaction like? :mark:


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Cesaro being booked strong. I love it. :elliot


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

I take back my earlier post, Gallows and Anderson are the real geeks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Cesaro/Sheamus win.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Sheamus & Cesaro were booked really strong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

WOW they made Shesaro look super strong


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Mordecay said:


> WOW they made Shesaro look super strong





DoubtGin said:


> Sheamus & Cesaro were booked really strong.


Think they needed to since they've looked so inferior to the Hardyz for the past month.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Rollins vs Joe next. I wonder how the match ends, possible Triple H/Steph appearance?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

wow that was a very mild pop for Rollins


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Somewhat excited for tonight. I usuall enjoy the London shows. :mark


Until Stephanie returns seeing as she was doing media rounds as she usually tends to skip these UK Raws


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

For an UK crowd they are pretty quiet


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

This is already better than the Payback match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Nice counter to a falcon arrow by Rollins there. Agreed that it is better than they Payback match so far.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Holy crap these matches are long.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Exposed turnbuckle spot, Joe gets himself DQ then further beats down Rollins to some good heat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

I've never understood the turnbuckle spot, it's a little metal ring, it really isn't gonna hurt you that much


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Sucks this feud is still going on. Absolutely no heat


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

So the exposed turnbuckle spot is a DQ?

And apparently it's Cruiserweight time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



CesaroSwing said:


> Sucks this feud is still going on. Absolutely no heat


Agreed, the feud has no heat. This match was better than what they did at Payback but the crowd just didn't care much for it in general. Some faint dual chants here and there but lots of silence. I hope Rollins moves on from anything Triple H/Steph (and by extension Joe) related after Extreme Rules. He really needs to start down a new path that is not tied to that angle in any way.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP TJP


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Where are you people watching this? PM me a link.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



God Movement said:


> Where are you people watching this? PM me a link.


Sent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Happy to hear they had Seth attack Joe backstage and add some aggression to his character. Cool to hear the match was better than the Payback match, as well. Looking forward to all of that. Give zero fucks about the rest of the shit-show.


----------



## JeriKO4eva (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

link?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Sasha in action next against Alicia Fox.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Think I'm going to spoil myself.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Oh, Sasha Banks next...

*closes stream*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Well for those who wanted to see how they change the ropes for the CW matches, there you go


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

All that time and effort to change the colour of the ropes. Whoever came up with that idea is a retard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Mordecay said:


> For an UK crowd they are pretty quiet


That's not a good sign. UK crowds are usually amped.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

^ I saw that Steph was doing media and thought "please don't tell me that means she might be on Raw" lol.

I have to watch this when I get home today so no live chat with you guys BOO. Will get to watch via online stream though so no ads yay!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

I wish Alicia beat Sasha just because, but there is a better chance of Peyton beating Asuka than of Alicia beating Sasha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Damn Sasha and Alicia really going at each other.

Something going on in the crowd.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Did they show what was going on in the crowd? Crowd is paying attention to that and not giving a fuck about the match.

Fresh match-up next: Ambrose vs. Wyatt


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Alicia Fox vs the bootleg Alicia Fox 



ShowStopper said:


> Happy to hear they had Seth attack Joe backstage and add some aggression to his character. Cool to hear the match was better than the Payback match, as well. Looking forward to all of that. Give zero fucks about the rest of the shit-show.


Be prepared to get some shit from OneWingedAngel tonight about Rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



CesaroSwing said:


> Alicia Fox vs the bootleg Alicia Fox
> 
> 
> Be prepared to get some shit from OneWingedAngel tonight about Rollins


Hey, they actually had him attack someone. I'm happy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Not sure what was going on with the crowd.

Sasha wins, I am thinking that was a botch in the pin but they are noting Alicia's shoulder being up during the pin.

Ambrose vs Wyatt up next.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Yep, she didn't even needed her finisher lol. Apparently there was beach ball city during the match


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Raw sounds pretty damn bad. And the crowd only reacted decently to a few select people. The editing will be in full effect tonight :lol

I checked out after a few minutes earlier. The energy was really terrible for a UK crowd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

So Ambrose vs Miz for the IC title set for next week, interesting...wonder how that goes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

I guess this is the main event


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Bray's theme makes me sleepy then his matches/promos usually finish the job.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Miz is on commentary so I expect some fuckery.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

the UK shows always feel like filler


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

It really feels like RAW is completely missing a main event scene. Huh, I wonder why that is?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

This show needs some Jinder.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Dolorian said:


> Reigns thrash talking Braun as he beats him up with a chair :mark:
> 
> Braun retreated selling the injured arm while Reigns remains in the ring.
> 
> Rollins vs Joe match announced for tonight. Interesting.


And so continues the tradition of having someone beat the shit out of Reigns in the most epic, brutal fashion and having Roman get his "revenge" weeks later in the most lousy, halfassed way a person could think of.fpalm

I don't get _mad_ at a whole lot of wrestling related stuff but this trend is starting to heavily irk me.

Also why does Sasha look like Alicia now?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Miz moving into the ring, fuckery incoming.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> So Ambrose vs Miz for the IC title set for next week, interesting...wonder how that goes.


Either Miz wins and sets up rematch at Extreme Rules. Or ends in DQ and they set up gimmick match rematch at Extreme Rules. Similar to what we saw tonight from Joe/Rollins.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



southrnbygrace said:


> If it's the UK I won't be able to watch. The crowd is unbearable for me. My husband watches the *FOOTBALL* games from there and it's just awful. (Not to everyone, I realize, but I can't deal with it, hence why I won't be watching). I hope it's a good show for those who tune in.


FTFY


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



DoubtGin said:


> wow that was a very mild pop for Rollins


Same as pretty much every single one of his "pops." No surprise there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Wyatt beats Ambrose after Miz hits him with the title from behind and Wyatt does his finisher for the pin.

Miz is beating down Ambrose post-match now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

the crowd really does not give a fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Same as pretty much every single one of his "pops." No surprise there.


And every other full timer on the roster, if that's the case.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Iapetus said:


> And so continues the tradition of having someone beat the shit out of Reigns in the most epic, brutal fashion and having Roman get his "revenge" weeks later in the most lousy, halfassed way a person could think of.fpalm
> 
> I don't get _mad_ at a whole lot of wrestling related stuff but this trend is starting to heavily irk me.
> 
> Also why does Sasha look like Alicia now?


Hell, at least Roman used a weapon on an injured man, I expected just a Superman Punch, a surprise!spear at the most.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

My god this RAW was bad, if you were planning to watch it later don't, it was awful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Bray on a win streak!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Ambrose feels so out of place in the main event imo.

Very disappointing Raw. Silent London crowd pretty much says it all.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

I hate these European shows because they aren't live and basically the whole show gets spoilers. I know I can avoid reading them... but they are all over the place and so hard NOT to read.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Dean thirsting for that local pop and getting crickets. :booklel


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Asmodeus said:


> Hell, at least Roman used a weapon on an injured man, I expected just a Superman Punch, a surprise!spear at the most.


That was still some weak shit. Braun lifted a fucking ambulance and the best they could do was a CHAIR?! 
:fuckthis

Why do they do this?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



ShowStopper said:


> And every other full timer on the roster, if that's the case.


AJ Styles gets thunderous pops every week. Ambrose gets great pops and is the second most over face in the company. KO and Joe have received some good heel heat recently. Enzo and Cass, for some reason, still receive great reactions. Braun has been coming out to better reactions as of late as well. Etc. Plenty of guys are far more over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

So this is the third dud show in a row for the alleged A show. :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> AJ Styles gets thunderous pops every week. Ambrose gets great pops and is the second most over face in the company. KO and Joe have received some good heel heat recently. Enzo and Cass, for some reason, still receive great reactions. Braun has been coming out to better reactions as of late as well. Etc. Plenty of guys are far more over.


AJ, I'll give you. Absolutely not on the rest.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Enjoyed the tag match (just because it made Cesaro, Sheamus look strong) but the rest was hot garbage


SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Same as pretty much every single one of his "pops." No surprise there.


Who is your favourite wrestler in the WWE right now?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Strategize said:


> It really feels like RAW is completely missing a main event scene. Huh, I wonder why that is?




They basically made IC title main event scene. Last week number 1 contender for IC title and now this show was centered around Ambrose/Miz feud. It might as well be World Title there feuding over with how there being used on the show.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



ShowStopper said:


> AJ, I'll give you. Absolutely not on the rest.


They're all infinitely more over. And I didn't even mention Nakamura, who belongs on that list as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> They're all infinitely more over. And I didn't even mention Nakamura, who belongs on that list as well.


Not even close on infinitely. Rollins consistently gets one of the best pops on Raw each week, Brownian.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Iapetus said:


> And so continues the tradition of having someone beat the shit out of Reigns in the most epic, brutal fashion and having Roman get his "revenge" weeks later in the most lousy, halfassed way a person could think of.fpalm
> 
> I don't get _mad_ at a whole lot of wrestling related stuff but this trend is starting to heavily irk me.
> 
> Also why does Sasha look like Alicia now?


I think that's WWE's idea of proving he is strong, which in theory wouldn't be that bad, because a guy who beats you with his bare hands surely shows more strenght than someone who needs a weapon.

The problem is when a fucking Goliath flips over an ambulance with Roman inside and then gets murdered by a stupid chair. It's not Roman that looks stronger, it's Strowman that looks weaker.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Ambrose gets great pops and is the second most over face in the company.


Lol Ambrose gets mild pops on the weekly shows and _zero_ reactions in the dual PPVs. He also got zero reaction tonight. Let's not exaggerate.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Miz looks so weird beating people down. Like, I know it's happening but it just doesn't feel legit.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> So this is the third dud show in a row for the alleged A show. :heston


Was about to say that SD is garbage as well but then I remembered that it's *the house that Jinder Mahal built* and I stopped myself


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Swissblade said:


> Ambrose feels so out of place in the main event imo.
> 
> Very disappointing Raw. Silent London crowd pretty much says it all.



He was in the main event scene like 8 months of 2016. So I dunno how this is a new feeling for you. Crowd was silent for whole show was disappointing though.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



ShowStopper said:


> Not even close on infinitely. Rollins consistently gets one of the best pops on Raw each week, Brownian.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Looks as if this show was centred around GOAT Miz.

Therefore best Raw ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Swissblade said:


> Lol Ambrose gets mild pops on the weekly shows and _zero_ reactions in the dual PPVs. He also got zero reaction tonight. Let's not exaggerate.


Pretty much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Crowd was very quiet most of the night. They lit up for the Reigns/Braun brawl and I think the Hardys got a good reaction too in their short segment with Sheamus/Cesaro.

The whole argument around initial pops is misguided I think, a better measure of overness is the crowd's level of investment throughout a talent matches and segments.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



imthegame19 said:


> He was in the main event scene like 8 months of 2016. So I dunno how this is a new feeling for you.


I didn't watch any of those main events lol. I think this might have been my first Ambrose main event actually. Probably my last too :lol


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



ste1592 said:


> I think that's WWE's idea of proving he is strong, which in theory wouldn't be that bad, because a guy who beats you with his bare hands surely shows more strenght than someone who needs a weapon.
> 
> The problem is when a fucking Goliath flips over an ambulance with Roman inside and then gets murdered by a stupid chair. It's not Roman that looks stronger, it's Strowman that looks weaker.


I think everyone looks terrible. The great thing about epic beatdowns is that they can make the victim look tough while making the perpetrator look like a badass. But when they do shit like this, Roman looks lame as hell simply beating Braun with a chair after all the shit Braun's done to him, and Braun looks like a bitch who can't take a few chair shots without running away. They both look stupid.

But that's what happens during Roman Revenge segments. Like last year when Triple H beat the living shit out of him so he could get his real life surgery and then Roman came back a few weeks later just to throw a fucking garbage can at him... 
:nowords
That feud died there.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Swissblade said:


> Lol Ambrose gets mild pops on the weekly shows and _zero_ reactions in the dual PPVs. He also got zero reaction tonight. Let's not exaggerate.



Ambrose is just as over as any face on Raw. The stuff you just said about Ambrose can be said by any face on Raw at the moment. Including the reaction seen tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

I'm just happy :braun is there. I actually have a bit of a reason to watch.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Poor Joe stuck in a heatless feud.... he should have squashed Rollins and should be getting primed to face Lesnar at Summerslam.

Rollins can afford the loss and should be putting over new talent. It's not like his wins are getting him anywhere. A few losses might actually get him over as babyface as opposed to the dull, boring babyface who never loses clean :reigns2


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Swissblade said:


> I didn't watch any of those main events lol. I think this might have been my first Ambrose main event actually. Probably my last too :lol




Well I guess you don't watch the show very often. I'm betting Ambrose/Miz for IC title ends up main event on Raw next week as well. Especially with how much they promoted that feud on Raw tonight. So you probably shouldn't watch that show either.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Dolorian said:


> Crowd was very quiet most of the night. They lit up for the Reigns/Braun brawl and I think the Hardys got a good reaction too in their short segment with Sheamus/Cesaro.
> 
> The whole argument around initial pops is misguided I think, a better measure of overness is the crowd's level of investment throughout a talent matches and segments.


True, and since being called up; Joe has been at the bottom of the barrel in that regard. Not even the smarks pop for him anymore, and he literally rarely ever gets any heat as a heel thus far.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



ShowStopper said:


> True, and since being called up; Joe has been at the bottom of the barrel in that regard. Not even the smarks pop for him anymore, and he literally rarely ever gets any heat as a heel thus far.


 Doesn't help that he's been booked like shit and is stuck in a heatless feud with a babyface the company is trying to get over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



One Winged Angel said:


> Doesn't help that he's been booked like shit and is stuck in a heatless feud with a babyface the company is trying to get over.


Almost everyone on the full time roster has booking issues. It is what it is.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



imthegame19 said:


> Ambrose is just as over as any face on Raw. The stuff you just said about Ambrose can be said by any face on Raw at the moment. Including the reaction seen tonight.


I don't disagree with any of that.



imthegame19 said:


> Well I guess you don't watch the show very often. I'm betting Ambrose/Miz for IC title ends up main event on Raw next week as well. So you probably shouldn't watch that show either.


You're right I don't. This was probably the second Raw I've sat through live and I remember why I don't watch this bore. I'll gladly pass on Ambrose vs. Miz/Raw next week.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



One Winged Angel said:


> Doesn't help that he's been booked like shit and is stuck in a heatless feud with a babyface the company is trying to get over.


Joe has actually been getting some good heat lately, but overall I agree that he's been underutilized. His first feud should have been against someone the people actually care about, and he should have won decisively.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Dolorian said:


> Miz moving into the ring, fuckery incoming.


It was kind of dumb that Balor never reacted to Bray attacking him last week. You would think he would have came out during the main event. Especially after Miz got involved. But instead they just made this main event all about Ambrose/Miz. Instead of building up Bray/Balor feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

So much desperation.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

So when is Brock returning to save RAW and let us see that prestigious belt he's been safeguarding?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Well for Joe is didn't help on his debut that he accidentally injured Rollins, which left him with nothing to do. Fans haven't had a reason to care about him, even as a heel.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



imthegame19 said:


> It was kind of dumb that Balor never reacted to Bray attacking him last week. You would think he would have came out during the main event. Especially after Miz got involved. But instead they just made this main event all about Ambrose/Miz. Instead of building up Bray/Balor feud.


Yeah they could have included Balor in it as well to further build up both feuds. They did a good job last week with the triple threat and built/setup three separate feuds with it.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> So when is Brock returning to save RAW and let us see that prestigious belt he's been safeguarding?


A couple of weeks before Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Its like no one told Vince this isn't a house show and is indeed live tv.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

This show sounds truly garbage, hope SD is better.

Not a fan of these long breaks inbetwen brand PPVs, creative is incapable of writing and keeping feuds hot for 6 weeks...


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Dolorian said:


> Yeah they could have included Balor in it as well to further build up both feuds. They did a good job last week with the triple threat and built/setup three separate feuds with it.


Yeah didn't make any sense for Balor not to get even. I'm watching Miz and Bray double team on Ambrose for last half of the match. Waiting for Balor to come out and it never happened. I guess they wanted this show to be all about Ambrose/Miz. Then will spend time building up Balor/Bray next week and beyond.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



imthegame19 said:


> Yeah didn't make any sense for Balor not to get even. I'm watching Miz and Bray double team on Ambrose for last half of the match. Waiting for Balor to come out and it never happened.


Very strange too because you'd think they would like to give Balor that babyface spot of him coming out and making the save.

But, I think they probably didn't do it because they may be planning a Shield vs Club angle soon.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Wow these spoilers look great. Can't wait to watch RAW tonight. Ratings should be at least a 3.5 tomorrow.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> the UK shows always feel like filler


They really do. You know that since it's pre-taped that they'll never pull out anything special. It's like watching Smackdown pre-brand split.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



Dolorian said:


> Very strange too because you'd think they would like to give Balor that babyface spot of him coming out and making the save.
> 
> But, I think they probably didn't do it because they may be planning a Shield vs Club angle soon.


 Shield to squash Balor, Anderson and Gallows, that's something I can behind :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



JDP2016 said:


> Wow these spoilers look great. Can't wait to watch RAW tonight. Ratings should be at least a 3.5 tomorrow.


 The sarcasm levels are off the charts :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Well looks like I can spend my Monday nights on other things tonight.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Man, RAW looks like it was boring as hell.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Maryse, Miz and Ambrose are special general managers? What they did?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Any chance of Braun being on this weeks show? Raw wasn't the same without him last week.


He is out 4-8 weeks due to injury.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



DELETE said:


> FTFY


Such a douchey thing to do. 
Americans call it that to stop confusion with American football, no reason to care because they have a different name for something :shrug


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Mister Sinister said:


> Another week without mention of the CW championship. Given the Universal champion is missing, Neville and Aries should be in a tag match in the main event to promote their world title program.


The IC title is the main title on MNR now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Stephanie McFeminist to return and verbally eviscerate Kurt Angleunk2


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Joe has actually been getting some good heat lately, but overall I agree that he's been underutilized. *His first feud should have been against someone the people actually care about, and he should have won decisively*.


Sami Zayn then?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Simply Flawless said:


> Stephanie McFeminist to return and verbally eviscerate Kurt Angleunk2


:frown2:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I've somehow avoided spoilers all day. Let's do this :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Didn't look at the spoilers before deciding to watch the show, hope I don't regret that decision.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Clearly Dean wasn't on the phone :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Starting the show off right :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Ever notice they always use the SD set when both Raw and SD are in the same city?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

No LED posts tonight. Clearly another ring implosion incoming.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Starting the show with the Intercontinental Champion...

I approve!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Time for edited crowd fuckery!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

17,000 in and crowd sounds quite dead.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Maryse :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I love the Dean-o chants.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

It's kinda weird when RAW isn't live for some reason.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Wonde if there will be Paige chants?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

O for fucks sake, if she is indeed here tonight, i'm turning off the tv. Also LOL at the delete chants for her.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

" I have a very detailed plan for Monday Night RAW... that was written about 10 minutes before the show by Vince."


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

ZZzzzzzZ

Sorry smakrs but The Miz is boring, can't see the appeal.

BUT DAMN MARYSE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Is it me or does the audio sound different?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Could this come off as any more set-up?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

steph even when not there has to have her name dropped.

fuck off, mcmahon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

And what a match it was, Miz.

:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

They couldn't wait to use Steph name again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Are Miz/Maryse & Ambrose/Rene like good friends something?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

popped more for finn than seth :maury


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

BRAUNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

BRAUNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Braun in a sling


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Headliner said:


> They couldn't wait to use Steph name again.


She'll be back soon probably fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



One Winged Angel said:


> Is it me or does the audio sound different?


Probably heavily edited, you know these crowds can get wild.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Braaauuuuuuunnnn!!!!

:braun


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

God, it sucks seeing Braun in a sling....


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

BRAUN!!!!
:mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Audio sounds weird


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

They either toned down the audio for the audience or this crowd is dead already


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Braun gunning for the IC title??


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

These are the legit crowd reactions.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The sounds is incredibly weird for this show.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



One Winged Angel said:


> Is it me or does the audio sound different?


Oh so It isn't just me lol. Maybe since it isn't live they edit the sound and chants?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Fuck, this crowd is super edited :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

He ain't done with you Roman!!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU YET is the best line in a long time.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

But BRAAAUUUUNN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

England crowd sounds different/less loud than usual. Weird.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto? what the fuck?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Tag team match incoming.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This show feels so flat..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

0 reaction for Kalisto :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto has a mic...repeat Kalisto has a mic.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

kalisto :maury


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Kalisto speaks?!?!?!?

They're letting him speak?!?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Lmao at how hard the crowd died when Kallisto music hit.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Kalisto with a live mic? Oh shit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto featured in the opening segment of Raw? wow.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Nothing good happens on these taped shows and Kalisto blows. Almost ended his career LOL and he's already fucking back. GTFO


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto and his new shit music.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalista very over tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto beating Braun in that match.

:lmao

I can't anymore.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto on a mic???

what the


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

*Get the fuck out of Europe Kalisto.* :maisie


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



wwe9391 said:


> 0 reaction for Kalisto :lmao


Fam I didn't even know it was him until the camera panned to him, I thought it was Asuka :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

:braun vs :brock

:woo


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So they are looking for the next Rey ...hmmmmm interesting.........


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I thought TJ with a reverbed theme was coming out lol.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Is Dean the GM?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Probably heavily edited, you know these crowds can get wild.


 The show feels so flat now.... 

At least a hot crowd makes it somewhat interesting. Now you have to put up with a WOAT Raw and dead crowd.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> England crowd sounds different/less loud than usual. Weird.


Right? From what I've heard the live event crowds have been great. Especially for guys like Seth, Dean, and Balor. But this crowd, seems kind of bored already.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

kalisto :tripsscust


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto didn't embarasd himself on the mic tonight! Progress!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Crowd sounds weird but Dean is still really over :draper2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Well this show sucks ass so far.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Abisial said:


> I thought TJ with a reverbed theme was coming out lol.


Same. I was like tf is TJP doing? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

That AJ-KO promo is miles better than anything on Raw :sodone


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm actually hoping that Kalisto wins via Roman interference.

The guy has some momentum right now; no need to let Braun kill it unnecessarily.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Why is Dean GM?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Everybody shitting on Kalisto like he wasn't sabotaged after that TLC match. 

"No reaction for Kalisto" No shit, he shows up like once every 4 months and gets no promo time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Can't wait to see the match between Joe/Rollins that apparently is better than their Payback match. :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The flat crowd isn't due to boredom, it's due to those motherfuckers editing the shit out of them. They'll let the odd chant bleed through just for the sake of having _some_ noise, but for the most part they'll be toned the fuck down.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Miz whispering in Maryse's ear not to stare at Finn's package :shrug


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

I kinda like how there's no real authority figure this episode. Let the actual talent handle the show. Loving this.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Was in the wrong 5/8 RAW thread that entire opening segment.

LOL.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

lets talk about finn getting a much better pop than the geekitech seth rollins.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Uptown King said:


> Why is Dean GM?


Hopefully it stops him from having a match


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Uptown King said:


> Why is Dean GM?


Kurt didn't make the trip to London and they are keeping Steph off TV, despite her being there. So I guess they were just like, "Hey. Let's make Miz and Ambrose GM's" lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Dean being GM tonight is random, but whatevs.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I know that Dean is GM But I do like that this episode is in the talent's hands. No real authority figure and I like it!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Architect-Rollins said:


> Kurt didn't make the trip to London and they are keeping Steph off TV, despite her being there. So I guess they were just like, "Hey. Let's make Miz and Ambrose GM's" lol


Miz is GM too, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

OMG, now they're putting that weird Chrisley guy on other USA Network shows.

:lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Why do people keep saying the crowd reaction has been edited? The reactions were reported to not be that loud in live streams. These reactions are genuine.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I thought miz would be lost in the shuffle on raw but he is opening and closing shows instead


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The Tiniest Little Man is kinda redundant isn't it? LOL!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Balor seems to get smaller and smaller with each appearance he makes :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Damn. Finn is so short.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Wheres the pop :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



God Movement said:


> Why do people keep saying the crowd reaction has been edited? The reactions were reported to not be that loud in live streams. These reactions are genuine.


 So no one on Raw is over? :lol

Jericho could have popped this crowd :hmmm


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Finn's entrance is amazing as shit. He probably has the best all around visual presentation in the entire company.


----------



## trmather (Feb 5, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM IN HERE***

Maryse is gorgeous.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



The Renegade said:


> Finn's entrance is amazing as shit. He probably has the best all around visual presentation in the entire company.


Still sad we didn't get to see it at Mania this year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I will never understand the love Balor receives for his entrances.

IMO they're corny as fuck.

WTF with the gay crawling (demon form), the lame ass leather jacket pop and the waving arms on the ring post when draped across it like some dollar stripper.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



One Winged Angel said:


> So no one on Raw is over? :lol
> 
> Jericho could have popped this crowd :hmmm


Maybe, or it was just a dead crowd. There definitely hasn't been any heavy editing, since I followed the other thread and the reactions were noted to be quieter than normal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The Brock Conqueror is here. :mark


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Calling it now Bray Wyatt interference.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This company. You got face Balor, face AJ, heel Anderson and Gallows all throwing up Kliq/Club sign yet they not together.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

WWE definitely played with the sound system. Crowd seemed excited for Balor Entrance yet you could hear shit.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I think Balor's biceps are the same size as my biceps


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Mango13 said:


> Still sad we didn't get to see it at Mania this year.


Knowing how they view Finn, they'll make up for it next year, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I wouldn't be completely shocked if the England crowd isn't as good as usual. The last times they've been in NYC and Chicago the crowds were also noticeably quieter, as well. Maybe even smark crowds have no enthusiasm left for the product.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Miz is definitely losing lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



The Renegade said:


> Finn's entrance is amazing as shit. He probably has the best all around visual presentation in the entire company.


Too bad that is all he pretty much brings to the table besides looking like a Calvin Klein model.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Headliner said:


> This company. You got face Balor, face AJ, heel Anderson and Gallows all throwing up Kliq/Club sign yet they not together.


 AJ doesn't need those geeks, keep them away from them. He's much better by himself.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



God Movement said:


> Maybe, or it was just a dead crowd. There definitely hasn't been any heavy editing, since I followed the other thread and the reactions were noted to be quieter than normal.


Honestly I think the crowd is just dead tonight.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Imagine if the WWE could mix these two guys:

- Finn Balor's look.
- The Miz charisma and mic work.

The FINN could be a superstar with real mainstream appeal...sigh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So I missed the first 20 minutes. What, pray tell did I miss?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

If you've seen one Finn Balor match, you've seem them all.

Always the same spots in the same sequence... Change it up you boring geek..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Another commerical? :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The audio sounds off for some reason.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Demolition119 said:


> Too bad that is all he pretty much brings to the table besides looking like a Calvin Klein model.


He's a solid in ring performer too. He's just on the small side with limited range on the mic. Doesn't make him bad by any stretch though.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



One Winged Angel said:


> If you've seen one Finn Balor match, you've seem them all.
> 
> Always the same spots in the same sequence... Change it up you boring geek..


:eyeroll

With that logic the same thing can be said for basically every superstar on the roster


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Imagine if the WWE could mix these two guys:
> 
> - Finn Balor's look.
> - The Miz charisma and mic work.
> ...


 Yeah... 6 foot 1 Miz needs to shrink, drop 20 pounds and look like his wife could beat his ass unkout


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> So I missed the first 20 minutes. What, pray tell did I miss?


Ambrose is running sh*t as GM tonight, Kalisto is facing a one-armed Strowman.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



BaeJLee said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> With that logic the same thing can be said for basically every superstar on the roster


 How many other wrestlers have different variations of kicks make up 99% of their moveset? :hmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Ooof, that botch.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



The Renegade said:


> He's a solid in ring performer too. He's just on the small side with limited range on the mic. Doesn't make him bad by any stretch though.


There are better CW workers who are larger then he is, but you don't see them getting main event babyface pushes.


----------



## Supreme Masta (Feb 24, 2015)

Nolo King said:


> The audio sounds off for some reason.


I thought it was just me. But sometimes when they do these shows in the UK the audio is always off by a sec or two.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Balor has bored me enough, I'm off.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I missed the first half hour of the show. Can someone tell me how the show started off? And what is the main event for the night?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ambrose is running sh*t as GM tonight, Kalisto is facing a one-armed Strowman.


Adam Cole looks so hot in your avitar.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I have a feeling if Balor was unattractive, he'd be a WF darling...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Man, the reports of a sedate crowd weren't exaggerated. Balor should have them roaring.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So I thought it was audio issues on RAW but some people were saying that the crowd was just really quiet tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I have a feeling if Balor was unattractive, he'd be a WF darling...


 I have a feeling if Balor was any good, he'd be a WF darling.

Plenty of attractive wrestlers have fans, Balor is nothing but a look.

He's a poor man's Roman Reigns :reigns2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Is that "Balor Club" arm thing he's wearing new? Never noticed before, I don't think.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



One Winged Angel said:


> I have a feeling if Balor was any good, he'd be a WF darling.


Hm? I thought you were leaving? :shrug


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

LOL at Miz!

Classic heel.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Miz getting Balor disqualified.

:kobelol

AM-AZ-ING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

What a lame finish.

:lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Demolition119 said:


> There are better CW workers who are larger then he is, but you don't see them getting main event babyface pushes.


Don't think any of those crusierweights could have carried an entire brand like Balor did. Balor is a proven commodity here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So, they take away the best part of the match (Maryse).

fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Why is Miz and Ambrose the GM's tonight? (I missed the first part of the show)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I have a feeling if Balor was unattractive, he'd be a WF darling...


Most people just simply think his talent level doesn't accommodate the push he's getting/gotten.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Fuck balor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This is stupid as fuck. How exciting. :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

What a weird finish.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Holy shit guys, the audio for the show is horrible. Kind of turning me off..


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



One Winged Angel said:


> Yeah... 6 foot 1 Miz needs to shrink, drop 20 pounds and look like his wife could beat his ass unkout


Balor can be short but you can't deny that he has a Hollywood superstar face, and to WWE that matters a lot.

Shawn Michaels was tiny compare to the other guys of the New Generation Era but he looked like a Hollywood male star, that's why Vince pushed his ass to the moon.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Scrub Balor defeated the Miz?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

If Kalisto goes 2-0 against Braun he deserves a shot at the Universal Title as he is for some reason not a cruiserweight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Balor back on a winning streak.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alexa.

:done


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

It would be comical to see Alexa beat Nia in one on one competition.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I wonder if they're gonna do the whole Bliss/Nia (AJ/Tamina) thing


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Finn's run is incredibly bland..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

While not near as entertaining, this dual GM thing flashes me back to the Bischoff/"sheriff Austin" co-gm days. Nobody was going to be a better foil for Austin than Mcmahon obviously, but those two had underrated chemistry.
@ShowStopper, I am going strictly off memory and haven't seen it since it aired, but didn't Michaels and HHH have a hell of a match on Raw for the title where Michaels got fired during that time circa 2003?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alexa :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Nia Jaxx with Alexa has potential.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WrestlingOracle said:


> While not near as entertaining, this dual GM thing flashes me back to the Bischoff/"sheriff Austin" co-gm days. Nobody was going to be a better foil for Austin than Mcmahon obviously, but those two had underrated chemistry.
> 
> @ShowStopper, I am going strictly off memory and haven't seen it since it aired, but didn't Michaels and HHH have a hell of a match on Raw for the title where Michaels got fired during that time circa 2003?


Yes, the last Raw of 2003 in San Antonio. Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Imagine Nia as the bad ass woman prisoner and Alexa as the new meat. :sodone


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alexa and Nia teaming up could be interesting. It reminds me of AJ Lee and Tamina.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

TEAM RUDE :mark:


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Nolo King said:


> Finn's run is incredibly bland..


His..run?


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

i wish nia jax would destroy alexa. it makes sense for her to be her bodyguard


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Alexa and Nia teaming up could be interesting. It reminds me of AJ Lee and Tamina.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

xwill this company ever rebound after losing punk and bryan? my goodness.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Demolition119 said:


> There are better CW workers who are larger then he is, but you don't see them getting main event babyface pushes.


Hopefully the one better CW worker with the better look who isnt almost 40, will have his springboard into the IC fray right after he drops the belt.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



BaeJLee said:


> His..run?


Run in WWE, as in his WWE career.

He had a bland NXT reign, that lame feud with Seth about cosplaying before getting injured and now he returns and we are supposed to like him just because..


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Team Rude is some double trouble I can get behind.

Gives a good view of Alexa's ass.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

that was the best promo Nia has done so far. Working with Alexa will help her


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Bliss! :mark:

:rude


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alexa's ass.

:damn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Drop the Artist shit with Nak. :cuss:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alexa!
:mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Mickie never gets a damn reaction :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Joseph92 said:


> Why is Miz and Ambrose the GM's tonight? (I missed the first part of the show)


Dean Ambrose is the GM for tonight. Miz said Stephanie made him CO-GM but Dean didn't seem to care. Braun came out and said he is going to beat Roman Reigns when he returns, and one Braun's arm gets better.

Kalisto came out and challenged Braun to a match, he said he couldn't wrestle because of his arm but that he could beat Kalisto with his arms tied so they are going to have a match.

Ambrose made a match between Finn and Miz. Hopefully I got it all right and didn't forget anything.  Have fun tonight!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Seems obvious how Bliss/Jaxx will end, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Nolo King said:


> Run in WWE, as in his WWE career.
> 
> He had a bland NXT reign, that lame feud with Seth about cosplaying before getting injured and now he returns and we are supposed to like him just because..


I didn't find his NXT reign as bland... and I don't understand what you mean about cosplaying.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alexa!







I knew I'd come.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Bayley's theme.

:lmao

Just have her come out in a Barney costume next, why don't you?


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

that scar on Bayley's neck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So Mickie is face. Yay I guess. Crowd hasn't cared about Mickie since the NXT match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

YAY!!!! :bayley Bayley and Mickie!!!!


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I really hate how they're using Mickie. I kinda wish she didn't come back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Leak, Bayley, leak! :fingerscrossed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

"Raucous crowd."

:cole

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



One Winged Angel said:


> I will never understand the love Balor receives for his entrances.
> 
> IMO they're corny as fuck.
> 
> WTF with the gay crawling (demon form), the lame ass leather jacket pop and the waving arms on the ring post when draped across it like some dollar stripper.





One Winged Angel said:


> If you've seen one Finn Balor match, you've seem them all.
> 
> Always the same spots in the same sequence... Change it up you boring geek..





One Winged Angel said:


> How many other wrestlers have different variations of kicks make up 99% of their moveset? :hmmm


Well I guess someone hates Balor :lol

2 things:

1. Almost every WWE wrestler uses the same moves in the same order, especially if they are babyfaces. Even AJ, who is the best wrestler in the company. Fuck, even Okada uses the same spots in the same order and he has had the best year of any wresler in the last decade plus

2. About the kicks, both Rollins and Nakamura use different variations of kicks in their arsenal and I don't see you complaining about them.

I'm not fan of the guy, I think he is really bland and hasn't had the best matches, but he isn't THAT bad. What you have is hate for him, and that's hilarious


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

:lol Nia and Alexa: Reluctant friends

Has a great ring to it!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

LET'S GO MICKIE!!!! :smile2:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Quite a shame that Mickie got into such great shape (especially since having a baby), yet she's come out to crickets ever since returning. :\


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Alexa and Nia teaming up could be interesting. It reminds me of AJ Lee and Tamina.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Dean Ambrose is the GM for tonight. Miz said Stephanie made him CO-GM but Dean didn't seem to care. Braun came out and said he is going to beat Roman Reigns when he returns, and one Braun's arm gets better.
> 
> Kalisto came out and challenged Braun to a match, he said he couldn't wrestle because of his arm but that he could beat Kalisto with his arms tied so they are going to have a match.
> 
> Ambrose made a match between Finn and Miz. Hopefully I got it all right and didn't forget anything.  Have fun tonight!


Thank you. I was a bit lost not knowing what was going on.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I want to see Mickie and Bayley have a match together, but them working together is cool too!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Too many commercials again, but last week was worse.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I miss AJ Lee, I really hope she returns one day!


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



starsfan24 said:


> Mickie never gets a damn reaction :lol


This run for has been nothing short of a disaster for her.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Mah queen :cry


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I just want Braun destruction.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Joseph92 said:


> Thank you. I was a bit lost not knowing what was going on.


You're welcome! :smile2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

London crowd really is deader than usual by quite a bit.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> London crowd really is deader than usual by quite a bit.


If Roman shows up tonight then the crowd might pick up :shrug


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The Ironman gear wens3


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The crowd is legit dead. Only Bayley chants.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

What are they chanting.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



BaeJLee said:


> Mah queen :cry


I want her to come back one day! I miss her, I would love to AJ Lee and Sasha feud. AJ and Bayley too, at least they had a match in NXT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The crowd sounds like they Brexited the arena.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Demolition119 said:


> This run for has been nothing short of a disaster for her.


Mickie James popularity peak was in 2005, twelve years ago, there's a reason why WWE is reluctant to bring back women wrestlers, it's life span is very short.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Another meh finish. WTF are they doing?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So she got beat with a forearm to the face???????


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

A** chasing a**


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

What the?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

RIP Mickie James


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Wow what an utterly shitty ending, who the fuck books the endings for these fucking matches? "I know lets have her punch Mickie and she falls off the turnbuckle and she pins her". She seriously just lost to a fucking forearm.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

What a meh finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I get they don't want to give away definitive finishes on TV, but damn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Mickie is so sloppy now.

She's just not the same anymore...

Sigh. 

:cry


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I want her to come back one day! I miss her, I would love to AJ Lee and Sasha feud. AJ and Bayley too, at least they had a match in NXT.


I miss her sooo much! I haven't been able to click with most of the newer woman since experiencing AJ Lee but I understand why she wouldn't want to come back to the company.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SAMCRO said:


> Wow what an utterly shitty ending, who the fuck books the endings for these fucking matches? "I know lets have her punch Mickie and she falls off the turnbuckle and she pins her". She seriously just lost to a fucking forearm.


Alexa is overpowered as fuck


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Mickie gets pinned (again) and beat down by both Alexa and Nia.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Another Miz/Dean segment. Damn.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Wow this crowd really sucks


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto stacks up well stat-wise.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Dean and Bray again tonight,.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So Dean and Miz are the GMs.

why


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SureUmm said:


> So Dean and Miz are the GMs.
> 
> why


Because reasons..


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Ambrose Vs. Wyatt

Really cant think of anything less interesting


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Headliner said:


> So she got beat with a forearm to the face???????


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Hope the fridge doesn't sneak attack Dean.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I like watching Total Divas but it's months behind so you already now what happens if you keep up with things on the internet and stuff.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So are they ever gonna put Kalisto in the CW division where he belongs or just constantly feed him to Strowman? I'd like to actually see him in a back and forth fast paced match where he can shine, instead of this shit with Strowman trying to make him Rey Mysterio 2.0 underdog shit.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Hope the fridge doesn't sneak attack Dean.


0


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Foley's Socko said:


> Ambrose Vs. Wyatt
> 
> Really cant think of anything less interesting


I love Dean but I'd rather watch Roman and Titus O'Niel go at it in a OOAAAAh/HOAAAHOOAAHOOAAA contest to see who has the loudest mating call


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Repeating matches. These London Raws really have become filler.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SAMCRO said:


> So are they ever gonna put Kalisto in the CW division or just constantly feed him to Strowman?


I like this sub feud Braun is having with Kalisto, it has been fun and entertaining.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SAMCRO said:


> Wow what an utterly shitty ending, who the fuck books the endings for these fucking matches? "I know lets have her punch Mickie and she falls off the turnbuckle and she pins her". She seriously just lost to a fucking forearm.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



machomanjohncena said:


> Alexa is overpowered as fuck


Overpowered and under-leveled :shrug


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> Yes, the last Raw of 2003 in San Antonio. Great match.


Thanks for the verfication of my memory bank :smile2:

looking at that card: broken down 2003 Scott Steiner and RVD went over 6 minutes. RVD even at his best is/was a tough guy to have chemistry with since he works so unique in odd orders, so boy that match had to be a doozy :maury:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



BaeJLee said:


> I miss her sooo much! I haven't been able to click with most of the newer woman since experiencing AJ Lee but I understand why she wouldn't want to come back to the company.


Yeah everything that happened it would probably be weird but it seemed like she left on ok-terms even with all the CM Punk stuff. Hopefully you find a someone who clicks with you again! :smile2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Beat dat azz Rollins!!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Nice backstage brawl.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I miss Charlotte on Raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

They spared no expense for this RAW. :eyeroll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

That Rollins' attack! Love the aggression added to him right there. Nice backstage brawl.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Wow Rollins could you possibly make those punches look any softer? Jesus you wont break him he's not glass.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Rollins/Joe brawl :mark


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Joe there is no need to yell, that's why you have a mic lol!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Nice brawl.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

That.. That was the big 9pm segment? So.. Shit till 10pm until they try again to sell this show


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I wonder how Punk and Bryan would fit in as competitors on this roster (RAW & SDL).


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Yeah Joe was loud as feck.... Damnit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Joe needs to crush Seth. He needs a damn win.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

'Bout time my boy stopped being a puss :mark:


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Awesome brawl


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto needs a new theme.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

When Kalisto's music first starts I think it's TJP.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Lol how many times have we had a segment where a wrestler claims they can beat the other guy with one arm and the authority figure makes the match? I swear ist had to have happened over 50 times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

:braun going to get his win back from Calisto. :mark


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto looks like if a member of Demolition came out of the closet and lost 100lbs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto's entrance gear is something else.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I'd love to see the behind the scenes footage of the making of BRAAAUNNN'S theme :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Hopefully Braun squashes the moron.
Unless Strowman VS Kalisto is the new big feud on Raw.


----------



## dior (Feb 22, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto is so annoying


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Therapy said:


> Kalisto looks like if a member of Demolition came out of the closet and lost 100lbs


There was nothing closeted about Demolition.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So this is how Finn Balor vs Brock Lesnar will look.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto and Balor in the CW division...

:cena6


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Kalisto's entrance cracks me up. Like we're supposed to be hyped for him...


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Them boos.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Oh god...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

WOW holy shit thats loud.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Roman with the biggest reaction of the night :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Braun shooting! :sodone


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Let's go Big Dog


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Braun kinda sucks on the mic boys sorry


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

That woke em up, lol.... Those boos


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Braun's BFF from the trip is here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Strowman saying he's not done with Roman as long as he's walking, translation "I'm not done with him until he beats me and ends my momentum".


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Big Dog in the house


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

LOL THERE'S YOUR REACTION


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Internal injuries... Come on WWE. At least try to make it sound like a doctor would clear someone to wrestle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Even the boos aren't that loud tonight. Either the crowd is WOAT or we got some heavy editing.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Reigns should just turn heel.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Lol the booing


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Me and my Mom joke that Roman Reigns is her boyfriend, we also joke that Finn Balor is her second boyfriend. :laugh:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Braun beating up a disabled person! Some super hero!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

OMFG that boot by Strowman!

Top 5 impact EVAH!!!!!!

EDIT: No sellin' Reigns muhfuggah!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Really liking Kalisto's new gear and theme. Would be very surprised if he isn't placed into the hunt for the CW Title before the end of the year, considering his mini-feud with Strowman.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Is it really necessary to jack ur fist off for every fucking superman punch? Just fucking throw the punch, stop taking the time to jack ur fist off, it looks retarded, especially when u do it like 3 times in a row.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Best crowd reaction of the night.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The injured man has to defend himself against Reigns.
And Strowman is the heel?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I've seen TNA crowds more invested in a midcarder..


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

where is kalisto? lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Roman's reactions. Epic.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Me and my Mom joke that Roman Reigns is her boyfriend, we also joke that Finn Balor is her second boyfriend. :laugh:


:lol: switch it around and that's basically me


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

By far loudest reaction of the night. It was like someone hit a hornet's nest with a stick.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

That blonde plant was do-able.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

"lets go Roman , Roman sucks chants" in fuckin England.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

For someone who has internal injures Roman sure is looking good. fpalm

If he really did have internal injuries he would not be seen for months!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Even if you don't like Roman he does get a reaction.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Cole selling this like Schiavone selling THE YETTTAY :maury:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So this is how Braun will be out of action 4-8 weeks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Looks like Reigns caught Braun on the head with the chair?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Strowman's never looked this vulnerable before? Um didn't Reigns already pin him clean once before?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I gotta give Cole credit. He's doing everything possible to sell the fuck out of this... It's not working..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Cole sounds like Vince more and more when it comes to marking for Roman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Another week, another brawl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Roman's a filthy cheater. :cuss: :reigns2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

By far the loudest reaction of the night. Probably for the rest of the night as well.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Rollins and Joe tonight.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Joseph92 said:


> For someone who has internal injures Roman sure is looking good. fpalm
> 
> If he really did have internal injuries he would not be seen for months!


He's superman, he heals fast :shrug


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Gotta give London that big Babyface victory :bryanlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I feel like I've seen that segment about a dozen times.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Lol he has internal injuries yet comes out jumping in the air throwing 30 superman punches and showing no signs of pain, oh yeah at the end of the segment he slightly grabbed his ribs, nice selling there Roman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Uh oh....

R-Truth screws up tonight and Goldust turns heel on him!

YES
YES
YES


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Joe needs this win but I want Rollins


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Is this the set up to a Goldust heel turn?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Man, this RAW has been pretty bad. Rollins and Joe should be alright though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



wwe9391 said:


> "lets go Roman , Roman sucks chants" in fuckin England.


Well, you would expect them to be in English. :draper2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Say what you will about Raw, but at least they actually feature their tag division weekly.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> I feel like I've seen that segment about a dozen times.


I feel like i have seen a backstage brawl after a wrestler is getting interviewed a dozen times. cough cough Joe and Seth


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Believe it or not truth and goldust are unbeaten in tag matches in 2017. Something 27-0 with one no contest


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Amazing how a shitty WWE script can make even a unique character like Goldust look like just another whiny dude in makeup.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Damn I thought they were doing the Hardys vs. Goldust and Truth. Given the time, that could be a great match. Truth actually has good chemistry with the Hardys.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Headliner said:


> So she got beat with a forearm to the face???????


Don't sleep on the Bull Bliss Hammer, brah. :yoshi


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Good work from Goldust #99999999


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So easy to forget that at one point a heel Goldust was one of the hottest acts in the company and main eventing in the Garden vs Michaels for the WWE title.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I guess Samoa Joe somehow will win this match to extend the feud a little more.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861747849834381312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861749951767785472


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



wwe9391 said:


> I feel like i have seen a backstage brawl after a wrestler is getting interviewed a dozen times. cough cough Joe and Seth


Sure thing. Defensive much?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

If the crowd reaction is fake tonight (because it's taped) by did they make the boo's for roman so loud and the cheers for Stroman so loud?

Double Turn? 


it also seems like they going to do a six pack challenge for belt at Summerslam. Rollins vs. Balor vs. the Miz v. Ambrose vs. Lesnar vs. Joe. Since Reigns is in wait and Stroman is injured, it'll be Reigns vs. Wyatt for co-headline.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Please don't tell me we're getting Sheasaro vs The Hardys AGAIN :eyeroll


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

God i can't wait for The Revival to come back, this tag division desperately needs them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Ugh, recaps.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

JoJo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Jojo's dress is cute!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Enzo's mic.

:mj4


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

It's Enzo and Cass.

If I had a dime for every shit that I gave about Enzo and Cass, I would have zero dimes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Ugh prepare for a painful 5 minute long promo before the match gets started... Probably Enzo listing off food products while Cass stands there repeating "How u doing?".....


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



BaeJLee said:


> Please don't tell me we're getting Sheasaro vs The Hardys AGAIN :eyeroll


Yup


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Enzo and Cass also pretty over tonight.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This is the only possibility for match of the night, might turn off after this. Can't imagine anything interesting happening. Could also just read spoilers.

All the Miz and Ambrose shyt is corny and overdone. Both are highly overrated, but I do prefer The Miz.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Enzo get that union jack off your outfit right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Here we go.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Ugh.. These jokes are so fucking corny..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Wow.. they're still talking.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

:bjpenn at Breezango and now Golden Truth actually getting storyline development again. Really overdue, considering both teams are criminally underrated.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> Sure thing. Defensive much?


Im just saying.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Why the fuck can't they just shut the fuck up after they do their intro shtick? Why do the always have to go on to cut a fucking promo when they get in the ring? Theres a fucking match why must the other teams wait for these idiots to talk for 5 minutes?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WrestlingOracle said:


> Cole selling this like Schiavone selling THE YETTTAY :maury:


Why did they say Yetay like that anyway lol! Watching old WCW stuff is fun, though they did quite a few questionable things. I guess if they sell it as a big deal then the fans will see it as a big deal too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

What the fuck was that about?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I used to like these promos from Enzo and Cass. But now they are just annoying.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

@GOAT Hogan

So Roman is a pathetic coward, but is he a bald coward? :hogan


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Enzo and Cass: Worst act in the company, IMO.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Cesaro & Sheamus need to drop those kilts now


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Sheamus and Cesaro in England?

Forget about it!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Architect-Rollins said:


> Cesaro & Sheamus need to drop those kilts now


I'd prefer they keep the kilts on tbh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

They seriously need to cut Cesaro's theme out of their intro and just come out to Sheamus' theme only, would be so much better than that fucking car alarm sound at the start.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This better be decent.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Enzo is an American that lives in Florida. Can anyone explain to me why he had the UK flag, the union jack on his outfit?

Anyone? 

Was he just worried nobody would react to him?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Wonder when and what Sheamus and Cesaro will do when they return to singles competition.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Ow ow ow ow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Shesaro:dance Beat these repetitive fucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The size difference between Sheamus and Enzo. :damn


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SAMCRO said:


> They seriously need to cut Cesaro's theme out of their intro and just come out to Sheamus' theme only, would be so much better than that fucking car alarm sound at the start.


And they need better gear too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Foley's Socko said:


> Enzo is an American that lives in Florida. Can anyone explain to me why he had the UK flag, the union jack on his outfit?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Was he just worried nobody would react to him?


Pretty much just to suck up to the fans, essentially kissing their asses to get them to cheer him, as you said though, i don't why since they're usually over as fuck.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck can't they just shut the fuck up after they do their intro shtick? Why do the always have to go on to cut a fucking promo when they get in the ring? Theres a fucking match why must the other teams wait for these idiots to talk for 5 minutes?


That would be convenient lol! But seriously it's probably because the fans expect it and people in the crowd probably enjoy chanting along. I like Enzo and Cass though but maybe if the switched it up some it would be less annoying to some people, but if it's different people might get sad they can't chant along. Didn't Roaddog say the same stuff too?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This shit is already taking too long.. They're going to drag this out till 10pm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Commercials make these matches feel so much longer than they actually are.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Is it weird that Sheamus/Cesaro is the only team I give a shit about in this match?

Enzo/Cass are annoying as fuck.

The Hardy's aren't broken, so meh.

And Goldy/Truth are...well....Goldy and Truth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



The Phenomenal Beast said:


> Enzo and Cass: Worst act in the company, IMO.


Yeah, I went from liking them to truly disliking their tired old schtick.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SAMCRO said:


> Pretty much just to suck up to the fans, essentially kissing their asses to get them to cheer him, as you said though, i don't why since they're usually over as fuck.


Its a good thing I'm not there, cuz that would instantly get heat from me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The stomps.

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> That would be convenient lol! But seriously it's probably because the fans expect it and people in the crowd probably enjoy chanting along. I like Enzo and Cass though but maybe if the switched it up some it would be less annoying to some people, but if it's different people might get sad they can't chant along. Didn't Roaddog say the same stuff too?


Yeah Roaddog said the same shit and i have no problem with Enzo and Cass doing the same Intro every week, its the horrible long winded promo they proceed to cut after they do their intro i hate. Roaddog would stfu after he did the intro and they'd get the match started, he wouldn't cut a promo afterwards.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I thought Cass dropped off by himself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Another odd finish.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Lol if i was Cass kayfabe wise i'd be fed up with having such a pathetic loser as my partner who cost me matches every week.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This is stupid already


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



wkc_23 said:


> I thought Cass dropped off by himself.


So did I!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Poor Heath.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Enzo and Cass have really been buried since Mania lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



BaeJLee said:


> I didn't find his NXT reign as bland... and I don't understand what you mean about cosplaying.


Yeah, it was boring when you had much better champions such as Kevin Owens, Sami and Neville.. Finn's main event matches on the Takeovers were such a chore to sit through.

His whole feud with Seth was about hyping up the demon character, only for Balor to come out looking goofy as hell and still having the same demeanor in the matches in spite of the demon make up. Just came across as silly. 

Dude can go, but covering his body in paint and lifting his arms in unison to his theme isn't enough to impress me..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Baww gawwd!!!! Stop the damn match! That man has kids!!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Cesaro doing the heel thing well.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Raw half over and only 41 pages :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Roaddog said the same shit and i have no problem with Enzo and Cass doing the same Intro every week, its the horrible long winded promo they proceed to cut after they do their intro i hate. Roaddog would stfu after he did the intro and they'd get the match started, he would cut a promo afterwards.


Ohh I thought it was the other stuff you didn't like, but yeah sometimes you just want to get to the wrestling. Maybe the in ring promo is to fill time on the show?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

2 of my favorite tag teams


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Either Golden Truth beat Shecaro..

Or Truth causes his team to lose and Goldust turns on him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Steve Black Man said:


> Raw half over and only 41 pages :lol


Thats not unusual, pre taped Raw's usually don't have much people in the thread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Cesaro is a great heel.:mark


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Even without reading spoilers is so easy to know which tag will win this.

Out of the 5 teams that composed the match only 2 are not comedy acts.

We know sooner or later HARDYZ and Sheamus/ Cesaro will break and will leave teh tag team division without any credible tag.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The Club. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

More fucking commercials.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Can Sheamus and Cesaro not win this please?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Oh look, it's the "They were good in NJPW!" Boyz.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

WWE making a large portion of the tag team division look like jobbers with this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Shesaro looking &#55357;&#56490; so far.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The Club will be eliminated next.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I'd love to see Anderson get a singles run as IC champion, Gallows is really holding him back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Too many commercials.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Damn, I get making a team look strong, but the way WWE books its tag teams, it makes every other than the number one contenders look super weak.

They desperately need new teams..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> This better be decent.


It's kinda sad that the standard is hoping for decent and not great or good. Anyway I saw in another thread that you are getting married so I wanted to say congrats! I really hope it was you who mentioned the whole wedding thing if not ignore me lol!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So tonight Joe and Rollins are in a match, and next week they will be fighting each other again??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It's kinda sad that the standard is hoping for decent and not great or good. Anyway I saw in another thread that you are getting married so I wanted to say congrats! I really hope it was you who mentioned the whole wedding thing if not ignore me lol!


It was me, thanks!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Nolo King said:


> Damn, I get making a team look strong, but the way WWE books its tag teams, it makes every other than the number one contenders look super weak.
> 
> They desperately need new teams..


The Revival were looking strong until Wilder got injured..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Nolo King said:


> They desperately need new teams..


They desperately need a revenue stream other than adding more commercials to make up for dwindling viewers.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Team SAWFT *and* Beauty and The Man Beast getting jobbed out like that is pretty depressing.



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> JoJo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Marking over a fake JoJo?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Total Divas looks better than RAW.:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Total Divas looks better than RAW.:lmao


I actually like watching Total Divas. Not for all the stupid drama, but just to see the superstars outside of the ring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This was uploaded during RAW, and it's much better lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

7 fucking minutes and more commercials.. Jesus fucking christ..,


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Raw has been gr- who am I kidding, it's been an abortion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Club has been such a WWE disappointment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Another commercial.

fpalm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Just waiting on that Rollins/Joe match like...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Joseph92 said:


> I actually like watching Total Divas. Not for all the stupid drama, but just to see the superstars outside of the ring.


I do too. It honestly looks way better than this particular RAW.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



HBKRollins said:


> The Revival were looking strong until Wilder got injured..


Yeah, but Cesaro and Sheamus are essentially taking their spot.

If Wilder was healthy then Sheamus and Cesaro would be eating plenty of pins.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Total Divas looks better than RAW.:lmao


Well you do get to see stuff like this on Total Divas









So yeah i'd say its better than Raw most of the time lol.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Mordecay said:


> This was uploaded during RAW, and it's much better lol


Currently watching :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I can't believe Goldust is still around.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Mordecay said:


> This was uploaded during RAW, and it's much better lol


To be fair every episode of Being The Elite is far more entertaining than most Raws


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I feel like The Golden Truth is gonna go over...


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

2 tag teams in the Raw division since the Revival went down. Everyone else are jobbers.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I feel the need another commercial break..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> It was me, thanks!


You're welcome. I guess I thought you were older because of the Shawn gifs. This is gonna sound weird but I imagined you as like a 50 year old for some reason.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Team SAWFT *and* Beauty and The Man Beast getting jobbed out like that is pretty depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> Marking over a fake JoJo?


I thought that was the real JoJo in the ring! LOL

Something told me to get a closer look before I posted...

Hey, at least it's not like a guy having sex with a ******, thinking it's a woman...

:ambrose3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Poor Club.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This match feels like it's taking forever thanks to the multiple commercial breaks.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This reminds me of how excited people were about the Raptors possibly beating the Cavaliers..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This is not how you book heels.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Holy shit, if there was a crowd this match would have killed it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I have never been more interested in Golden Truth, than I am in this match!

C'mon Golden Truth!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> You're welcome. I guess I thought you were older because of the Shawn gifs. This is gonna sound weird but I imagined you as like a 50 year old for some reason.


:lmao Definitely not. At least 20 years younger than that. :lol Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I wouldn't mind a Golden Truth RAW Tag Team Title run. Goldust and R-Truth seem like cool people.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> This match feels like it's taking forever thanks to the multiple commercial breaks.


Feels like its a 40 minute marathon match lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This match reminds me of the Bryan Gauntlet match, but without the excitement or crowd involvement.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Lol this is the longest match Goldust and Truth have been in in years.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

If there was a Cav's game on tonight, it would have slaughtered Raw's ratings.

Don't think this dull GSW game is going to dent Raw's numbers too much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



HBKRollins said:


> Feels like its a 40 minute marathon match lol


It really does. I think it will kill the viewing audience.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

When I see R-Truth in the ring, I shake my head... all that talent and he became a comedy act.

I wonder what he could've become if they took him seriously in 2008...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

lol and they win with a TNA rollup..


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I'm out..and this crowd is really..._really _dead.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Goldie had the worst kickout ever lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Lol that match just screamed "Gotta fill those 3 hours someway".


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Poor R Truth. Can't believe this is the same dude that was the most despised character in TNA..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Not surprised at all by the result, but I really hope that Golden Truth don't get swept under the rug after this latest focus on them. Both guys deserve a fair shake like Breezango.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Yay Cesaro and Shemaus won! Thought Golden Truth was gonna win it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I die a little inside everytime Matt acts normal...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Tag Team Turmoil that took forever ends with a fucking roll up pin ... fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This segment still going.

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

[email protected] with that cheap kick on R-Truth!

LOVE IT!

There ya go Cesaro, I knew you had some personality in ya!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I see Matt still does the DELETE TNA thing when he comes out.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Jeff in UK!!!!

It's been a while. eh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

:evilmatt Shesaro. They really did make them look strong.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> This match reminds me of the Bryan Gauntlet match, but without the excitement or crowd involvement.


Yet another reason not to book heels to go over in a gauntlet match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

More recaps.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Not surprised at all by the result, but I really hope that Golden Truth don't get swept under the rug after this latest focus on them. Both guys deserve a fair shake like Breezango.


This match showed what they could've been all along. Goldust getting worked over, Truth hyping the crowd on the apron then coming in on the hot tag with all the flashy shit, they gelled really well.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Rollins vs Joe should be good though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I thought that was the real JoJo in the ring! LOL
> 
> Something told me to get a closer look before I posted...
> 
> ...


It actually was JoJo the ring announcer, brah. I was just bullshitting you, hence the pic I posted. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Rollins and Joe needs to end in a Last Man Standing Match!

It would be more than fitting.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The greatest card in Wrestlemania history? :lol :lol :lol :lol WHAT?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

That was a nice little brawl there. Joe needs dat payback.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Goddamn it, I would have been playing Pokemon: FireRed Omega instead of watching this shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

What is main-eventing tonight?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It actually was JoJo the ring announcer, brah. I was just bullshitting you, hence the pic I posted. :lol


Ohhhhhhhh :grin2:

I don't know that anime.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Heard Joe/Rollins was pretty great. Ended in Joe beating down Rollins and getting DQ'd.

Should be fun.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> What is main-eventing tonight?


Miz and Ambrose?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Miz and Ambrose?


Has to be. Forgot about it, though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> What is main-eventing tonight?


Bray-Dean


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> What is main-eventing tonight?


Ambrose vs Wyatt


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Thanks, everyone. Decent pop for a dead crowd.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Seth FRICKEN Rollins

Weak reaction tho


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I tought this was gonna be the main vent.

Please don't tell me Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt is the main event, not again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I bet $1.25 this ends in fuckery


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Seth got a decent reaction. With the way people were talking in the other thread made it sound like he got crickets or something lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Joe should've attacked Rollins during his entrance...that's what I would've booked at least.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> Has to be. Forgot about it, though.


Well, it's not like it's the new Shawn VS Davey Boy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Miz and Ambrose?


Ambrose vs Wyatt with Miz interfering.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> This match reminds me of the Bryan Gauntlet match, but without the excitement or crowd involvement.


Yet another reason not to book heels to go over in a gauntlet match.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The beginning of Samoa Joes theme sounds like a toilet flushing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Well, it's not like it's the new Shawn VS Davey Boy.


:banderas KOTR '96. :mark:


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Does anybody believe Joe is 282? Dude's gotta weigh at least 300


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Nice pop for Seth from the dead ass crowd.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I wonder how a prime Joe would've fared in UFC.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



DWils said:


> Does anybody believe Joe is 282? Dude's gotta weigh at least 300


Dude.. Your margin of error is 18lbs.. You're acting like they're off by 100lbs..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wonder how a prime Joe would've fared in UFC.


Like a fatter version of Punk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Cross fit vs. Cross fat! :mark


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I believe Kizarny had bigger pops than Joe is receiving now :ha


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I turned that crap show off. Rollins and Samoa Joe are very borrrrrrrrring.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Jay Valero said:


> Like a fatter version of Punk.


Hmm.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

They keep mentioning Stephanie with this feud, which you know she'll come back for revenge. Hopefully Seth can move on from Joe/Stephanie/HHH within the coming months.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



The Power that Be said:


> I believe Kizarny had bigger pops than Joe is receiving now :ha


Do you blame them? He's absolutely boring. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I thought Joe was gonna be 10x more exciting on the main roster...but holy shit he's boring.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Why is the crowd so fucking dead?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Lets go Rollins , Rollins sucks chant ?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Architect-Rollins said:


> They keep mentioning Stephanie with this feud, which you know she'll come back for revenge. Hopefully Seth can move on from Joe/Stephanie/HHH within the coming months.


I see the odds being stacked against THE MAN at SummerSlam.

Rollins vs Joe & Triple H w/Stephanie in the corner.

Rollins wins still and gets back on track for sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Fuck your commercials, WWE. 90,000 breaks.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alright how much longer are they going to make Rollins sell his knee?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



DWils said:


> Why is the crowd so fucking dead?


Seriously though...

This has to be one of the most dead crowds for Raw in awhile.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Anyone else getting tired of Rollins having to sell his fucking knee every match now?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



The Power that Be said:


> Lets go Rollins , Rollins sucks chant ?


Bullshiet!

You didn't hear that!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



HBKRollins said:


> Seriously though...
> 
> This has to be one of the most dead crowds for Raw in awhile.


Because the show sucks?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I see the odds being stacked against THE MAN at SummerSlam.
> 
> Rollins vs Joe & Triple H w/Stephanie in the corner.
> 
> Rollins wins still and gets back on track for sure.


Summerslam? That 4 months away. Way too long for this feud to still be going on. It needs to be done at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else getting tired of Rollins having to sell his fucking knee every match now?


Yep. Should've ended a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Mra22 said:


> Because the show sucks?


Agreed, horrible Raw.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This Show has to do a record low rating.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Therapy said:


> Dude.. Your margin of error is 18lbs.. You're acting like they're off by 100lbs..


18 pds. is not insignificant


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Architect-Rollins said:


> Summerslam? That 4 months away. Way too long for this feud to still be going on. It needs to be done at Extreme Rules.


Think The Authority shows up at Extreme Rules?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

They are probably gonna sell Seth's knee injury forever lol!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Torture is an apt description of watching RAW tonight.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> This Show has to do a record low rating.


Agreed .could you imagine if you dragged your significant other out to see this live , I'd fell horrible...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So has this Rollins/Joe match been any good ? I muted the show during the tag matches to watch Being the Elite & then Adam Cole/Cody v. CD & Dalton Castle.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Think The Authority shows up at Extreme Rules?


The whole point of Seth beating HHH at WM was for that chapter of his career to close. Being connected to the Authority. Don't see a reason for it to continue on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Lol Joe come on you could sell those suicide dives better than that...Jesus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Love that compact powerslam.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Damn, I'm going to bed. This is super lame..


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> They are probably gonna sell Seth's knee injury forever lol!


It's gonna be like Flair, when commentary in the 90s was still selling his back injury from the 70s.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

2004 ROH is asking for it's main event back


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Architect-Rollins said:


> The whole point of Seth beating HHH at WM was for that chapter of his career to close. Being connected to the Authority. Don't see a reason for it to continue on.


Yeah, but Joe keeps mentioning Trips and Steph. And you know Trips and Steph will want revenge for Steph's "injury"... unless they're getting it through Joe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Wow, I didn't think he could get Joe up for the FA.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Fuck off with that Falcon Arrow sequence and not selling the knee.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> Wow, I didn't think he could get Joe up for the FA.


He did it at a live event a couple nights ago too. Seth is a lot stronger than people think I guess lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



HBKRollins said:


> I thought Joe was gonna be 10x more exciting on the main roster...but holy shit he's boring.


Joe on the main roster = Fat Samoan Kane..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Cool way to pull off the turnbuckle.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Rollins out for 2 weeks due to concussion.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Does this mean Alexa Bliss should have been DQ-ed at Payback?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Not feeling this feud at all. Which is unfortunate, because it had potential. But I don't get all this hype surrounding Joe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Weak ending to another match. Post match was satisfactory.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

That referee needs to go check his throat


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Seth will get his revenge at WWE No Turnbuckle Pads


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Yawn...........I'd rather see Russo book Joe to get kidnapped by ninjas over this any day


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

IC title match next week?!

SWEET!!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

One of the most emotional Raws in a long time? The fuck are you smoking, Cole?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alright I'm done, this has been way too boring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Miz wrestling for the most prestigious title on RAW.:mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Odd finishes tonight, but at least that one made some sense as Joe wants to kill Seth. Good segment, but nothing is setting the show on fire tonight. Glad Joe got his heat at the end, though.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Bring It To The Table looks cringe as fuck. Like an even faker, lamer version of ESPN talking head beefs.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> *Weak ending* ending to another match. *Post match was satisfactory*.


Are you talking about my sex life?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This show has "It's not live, it's not in the U.S., so let's just fill it with filler because our fans in other countries don't fill our pockets" written all over it. This is a Live Event taped for TV


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> It's gonna be like Flair, when commentary in the 90s was still selling his back injury from the 70s.


That's a lot of continuity lol!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Well, I tap out, this show is awful. That and I already watched it earlier today. Keep this thread open to see your reactions though


----------



## Markellobobrito (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SureUmm said:


> Bring It To The Table looks cringe as fuck. Like an even faker, lamer version of ESPN talking head beefs.



It looks like is scripted as hell


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I feel like I've been commenting a lot because the show isn't as good tonight. It's different when it isn't live.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Therapy said:


> This show has "It's not live, it's not in the U.S., so let's just fill it with filler because our fans in other countries don't fill our pockets" written all over it. This is a Live Event taped for TV


Yep, basically. Meanwhile, 10 years ago this year, the London Raw featured that awesome HBK/Cena match. Amazing how far the London shows have fallen.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Neville should be competing against the higher weight class.

He is SO above this CW division. 

Let Cedric Alexander, TJP, Mustafa Ali and Tony Nese rule the CW division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

TJ's theme.

:lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I don't watch 205 live, so it would be nice to not see the same 4 cruiserweights on RAW every fucking week.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

My boy TJP!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

GENTLEMAN JACKIE BOY! :quite

:hayden3 at Perkins not even getting a damn pin drop, though.



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ohhhhhhhh :grin2:
> 
> I don't know that anime.


No worries, brah. :sk It's called JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and it's surprisingly awesome from what I've seen. 



SureUmm said:


> This match showed what they could've been all along. Goldust getting worked over, Truth hyping the crowd on the apron then coming in on the hot tag with all the flashy shit, *they gelled really well*.


Funnily enough, they were largely on the same page as a team back when they first formed during their first feud with, funnily enough, the newly formed Breezango.

That happened almost an entire year ago and now both teams are finally getting a fair shake after being AWOL despite having a surprisingly solid buildup between them prior to them being AWOL.

Better late than never, I suppose. :mase


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

TJP x 100 :liquor


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I don't know what's one level below crickets, but whatever it is, Perkins got it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> TJ's theme.
> 
> :lol


I"M A HEEL!!!!

Here I come!! Fear me!!!

With my positive happy go lucky theme song!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I like TJP, I don't know why he is so hated. At least people are starting to like Neville more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This show has been very TJP.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I don't know what's one level below crickets, but whatever it is, Perkins got it.


Brain Christopher with heel Michael Cole comes to mind


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

you wonder why they feel the need to have that and possibly rush that IC title match and feud its easily the best thing Raw has going for them at the moment


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Jesus christ at the TJP name drops.. Just stop already trying to get "TJP" over....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Gallagher rocks. :mark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Jack Gallagher used Iron Head! It's super effective! :squirtle


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> This show has been very TJP.


Boring or cringeworthy? (Both of those come to mind when I think TJP)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Irrelevant said:


> Boring or cringeworthy? (Both of those come to mind when I think TJP)


Take your pick.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

TJP wins!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Well at least that was over quickly lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

RAW is TJP! :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

He wins.

:mj4


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

205? Ugh. Tell me when they start featuring Gran Metalik and then I'll care.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Is his name TJP? Guys, I really need to know if they renamed him to TJP. GODDAMN IT GUYS, IS HIS NAME TJP OR IS IT NOT TJP?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Aries!

:mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

What's with WWE and having local stars lose every single time? It's pathetic.
Like they couldn't have shot this angle one week later.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

The crowd still manages to disappoint.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Jay Valero said:


> 205? Ugh. Tell me when they start featuring Gran Metalik and then I'll care.


He had a botchfest debut and hasn't been on 205 Live since.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Yo Dawg.. We heard you like TJP, so we put TJP in your TJP so you can TJP while you TJP


TJP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

This show is energy draining.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

THE BO$$ IS IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What's with WWE and having local stars lose every single time? It's pathetic.
> Like they couldn't have shot this angle one week later.


It's Vince's new fetish it seems. Been going on for awhile now.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> Take your pick.


Hmm I'll go with boring, but I've skipped most of the show so idk how it's been. Although judging by the posts in here...I gather it hasn't been the best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Irrelevant said:


> Hmm I'll go with boring, but I've skipped most of the show so idk how it's been. Although judging by the posts in here...I gather it hasn't been the best.


Nah, you haven't missed much. Like someone else said, it seems like this is a Live Event that just happens to be on TV, since they are out of the country.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Sasha in the death hour. We'll see if she can pull any ratings.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Is his name TJP? Guys, I really need to know if they renamed him to TJP. GODDAMN IT GUYS, IS HIS NAME TJP OR IS IT NOT TJP?!?


HIS NAME WAS TJP


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Hopefully you don't take a shot everytime they say TJP lol!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

They're really using Sasha as the clean up hitter to a shit RAW? :lol :lol :lol 

I just can't..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

At least Sasha looks sexy af.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> Nah, you haven't missed much. Like someone else said, it seems like this is a Live Event that just happens to be on TV, since they are out of the country.


Where are they?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Jay Valero said:


> Where are they?


Earth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Jay Valero said:


> Where are they?


London.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alexa needs to come to the ring next week on Nia like this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Jay Valero said:


> Where are they?


London


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I wonder if Vince actually has the balls to put the WWE title on Jinder.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alicia has the best northern lights in the game.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Jay Valero said:


> Where are they?


Below the radar


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alicia Fox is vastly underrated in the looks department


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Remember when Alicia Fox had that angle where she went fucking crazy after her matches? They should do that again, it was funny as all hell.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Crowd is legit dead. :sasha3


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Booker T and Michael Cole are hilarious to me on commentary together ha ha!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alicia's Northern Lights Suplex is gorgeous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

They got the beachball going.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

:hayden3 at FAWWWXXX telling the ref to watch the hair and fans getting vocal for this match due to security removing a fan.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So the main event is Wyatt getting further screwed over? Yeah I think I'm done for the night.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



JC00 said:


> Alexa needs to come to the ring next week on Nia like this


I didn't know I wanted this until now lol!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Remember when Alicia Fox had that angle where she went fucking crazy after her matches? They should do that again, it was funny as all hell.


I would like that. She was entertaining in the role.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

"Crowd rowdy tonight"

"Are they ever not"

Seamlessly ignoring the first 2hrs and 35m of the show the crowd was dead as fuck..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Sashas character just doesn't work as a face.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I wonder if Cole keeps going at Booker because of Booker commenting on the JBL/Ranallo thing, saying bullying ends after high school.

Cole making Booker pay for it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alicia Fox has been with the WWE for a long time. She posted about it recently. I think it is cool that she has been there for so long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

That was quick.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Alicia Fox even botches a three count.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Nice pin dummy


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Alicia Fox is vastly underrated in the looks department


:con2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

RAW is crap endings. That'll bring in the ratings. :vince$


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wonder if Vince actually has the balls to put the WWE title on Jinder.


I don't doubt Vince has the balls, but the sponsors hold them. That being said, at this point I don't exactly see anything concrete stopping them, yeah Jinder was a jobber but "Land of Opportunity™!" and all you know. I would bet on that title going on Jinder long before the tag titles going on Breezeango.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Yanks win another!

:woo :mark:


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Hawkke said:


> So the main event is Wyatt getting further screwed over? Yeah I think I'm done for the night.


Its Ambrose Vs. Wyatt.

Only people getting screwed are the paying fans


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I just switched on the tv and saw this shit was on and it was 'TJP'. What in the name of fuck is his music? Absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So with Foxy's shoulder being up (barring that it wasn't a mistake on her part), I wonder if they're gonna continue this feud with her and Sasha. If they don't, cool, but if they do, I wouldn't mind. I feel like they could have good matches together.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Neville should be competing against the higher weight class.
> 
> *He is SO above this CW division. *
> 
> Let Cedric Alexander, TJP, Mustafa Ali and Tony Nese rule the CW division.


Well, he is the best NXT champion of all time for a reason



JC00 said:


> Alexa needs to come to the ring next week on Nia like this


Knowing Nia, she probably will drop her on her head trying to put her on the ground


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Mango13 said:


> HIS NAME WAS TJP


HIS NAME...WAS T.J. PERKINS...

*Now* his name is TJP. Or is it actually TJP? GUYS, I STILL NEED TO KNOW IF THIS DABBING, GEEK-ASS MOTHERFUCKER IS CALLED TJP!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

It's sad when the Total Divas promos have more scripted compelling storytelling than the actual wrestling show


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Who exactly is underrating Alicia in the looks department? She's beautiful without a doubt but bottom line most if not all of the female superstars are beautiful 

I'm curious to see what happens with Ambrose Miz feud going forward and I'm think Balor and Miz interrupt the main event


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Ok, lets start this shit.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Hey look, it's the jobber of worlds.....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Hawkke said:


> I don't doubt Vince has the balls, but the sponsors hold them. That being said, at this point I don't exactly see anything concrete stopping them, yeah Jinder was a jobber but "Land of Opportunity™!" and all you know.* I would bet on that title going on Jinder long before the tag titles going on Breezeango*.


And that's a shame, because those guys are really entertaining and talented. Both guys are more relevant than they've been since Fandango's RAW debut and Breeze's NXT run.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Bray with that long ass entrance.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I think Bray really enjoys wrestling Ambrose.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So are Balor and Wyatt in a feud or not? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Trophies said:


> So are Balor and Wyatt in a feud or not? :lol


I don't think even WWE themselves know.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> Bray with that long ass entrance.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Miz is a broken record. Good God.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Rollins needs to do his suicide dives like Ambrose, he's a lot safer with his.

Rollins is pretty reckless with his...makes me cringe every time.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> And that's a shame, because those guys are really entertaining and talented. Both guys are more relevant than they've been since Fandango's RAW debut and Breeze's NXT run.


You're not wrong, I was on the Fandango bandwagon since the intro vignettes and the "say my name right" phase since it was pretty funny, and Johnny Curtis is pretty good! They truly fucked up with that guy after that Wrestlemania and putting him in the ring with the "Lawler whores the trend of the week segment of guaranteed popularity death." But.. I've already gone on about what they should/could have done with the guy after to develop the character to be a little more serious but still stand out.. It's pointless to go on about it again now.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

These commercials are driving me INSANE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Good grief another commercial break.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I member the days whenever Cole had a man crush on The Miz :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I miss Alicia's old character that spilled soda on people and threw tantrums when she lost.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861775668207435776


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

A Gronk & Stephen A commercial. Alrighty then.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



wkc_23 said:


> I member the days whenever Cole had a man crush on The Miz :lol


Heel Cole was GOAT


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Rollins needs to do his suicide dives like Ambrose, he's a lot safer with his.
> 
> Rollins is pretty reckless with his...makes me cringe every time.


Or you know.. WWE needs to stop spamming suicide dives in general.. Used to be Undertaker doing one was a holy shit moment. Now a suicide dive has the same crowd reaction as a drop kick..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> These commercials are driving me INSANE.


Yeah, it feels like there is damn near an hour of commercials on RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

That Rosenberg show looks like shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

RAW has really set a low bar for SDL this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> RAW has really set a low bar for SDL this week.


That's what happens when you have an extra hour to account for.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> That's what happens when you have an extra hour to account for.


I doubt Smackdown is much better. WWE used to put on some really good UK shows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> I doubt Smackdown is much better. WWE used to put on some really good UK shows.


Is it taped in advance as well?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I'm having flashbacks to "That could be you AJ!"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> Is it taped in advance as well?


Yes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So Balor gets involved in 3.......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> Is it taped in advance as well?


It must be because of the time difference.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> RAW has really set a low bar for SDL this week.


Implying a bar even exists


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

It's a bit sad to see this match because both were so hugely over at one point.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Raw has a bunch of divisions and a midcard. The main eventers are all on vacation.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Good win for Bray!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Finally.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Bray is starting to win...but always needing help isn't...helping. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Fuck, this RAW was so bad.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

He brought "AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWESOME"?!??!!?

Marking!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

That was a terrible main event.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I CAME TO PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

68 pages? lol...This will be a record low rated Raw.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Highlights of Raw:

- Dean Ambrose/The Miz/Maryse/Braun Strowman/Kallisto opening segment

- Samoa Joe backstage interview + brawl with Seth Rollins

- Braun Strowman/Roman Reigns brawl

- Golden Truth backstage segment

- Enzo&Cass vs Cesaro/Sheamus vs Slater&Rhyno vs Club vs Golden Truth Gauntlet Match

- Seth Rollins vs Samoa Joe + post-match attack

- Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose + post-match attack + The Miz promo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Randy Lahey said:


> 68 pages? lol...This will be a record low rated Raw.


Taped show.

And :lol at people leaving as Miz is speaking.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Therapy said:


> Or you know.. WWE needs to stop spamming suicide dives in general.. Used to be Undertaker doing one was a holy shit moment. Now a suicide dive has the same crowd reaction as a drop kick..


Truuuuuu.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

WWE are pros at putting on awful shows.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Bray on that winning streak. :sodone


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Randy Lahey said:


> 68 pages? lol...This will be a record low rated Raw.


 Let's hope so brother.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

I really wanted this to be good, so I could enjoy an enthusiastic crowd. There were moments but they were too few and far between. Hope springs eternal for next week. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

So I'm behind, and I just started watching and we start with Dean? BEST START EVER :woo The Deano chant though :lmao Dean as Acting GM? YES PLEASE.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

LOL at JBL calling Kevin Owens a French-Canadian John Wayne. I don't care what the overly sensitive "JBL is teh bully" crowd says. I think he's hilarious.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Oh I got so excited about Dean being the Acting GM, then Stephanie puts Miz in charge too? Totally ruined it lol. Steph's not even there and she's ruining things!


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***

Just wow... Tonight's Raw felt like 5 hours, honestly. Surprisingly, a weak crowd too considering that the show was held in the UK. At least we know that SmackDown tomorrow will deliver with AJ "GOAT" Styles! :thumbsup


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh I got so excited about Dean being the Acting GM, then Stephanie puts Miz in charge too? Totally ruined it lol. Steph's not even there and she's ruining things!



I remember when Miz and Ambrose both went to Raw. People were saying they would get lost int he shuffle or were behind certain guys on the pecking order. Yet since they joined the show they've been used as two of the top stars of Raw. With


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh I got so excited about Dean being the Acting GM, then Stephanie puts Miz in charge too? Totally ruined it lol. Steph's not even there and she's ruining things!



I remember when Miz and Ambrose both went to Raw. People were saying they would get lost int he shuffle or were behind certain guys on the pecking order. Yet since they joined the show they've been used as two of the top stars of Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



imthegame19 said:


> I remember when Miz and Ambrose both went to Raw. People were saying they would get lost int he shuffle or were behind certain guys on the pecking order. Yet since they joined the show they've been used as two of the top stars of Raw.


Yep. Completely agree. So much for that. They've been at the forefront of quite a few Raws since making the move. Some just want to complain for the sake of complaining, though.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Another show reaffirming that WWE is clearly in its off season. Ill come back in August.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Glad I was busy tonight and missed it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Completely agree. So much for that. They've been at the forefront of quite a few Raws since making the move. Some just want to complain for the sake of complaining, though.



Yeah I don't think people realized how much Raw counts on "talkers". With three hour show they need to fill a lot of time. Which will get Ambrose/Miz a lot of tv time and always involved in big angles. Especially with Owens and Jericho now off the show.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



imthegame19 said:


> I remember when Miz and Ambrose both went to Raw. People were saying they would get lost int he shuffle or were behind certain guys on the pecking order. Yet since they joined the show they've been used as two of the top stars of Raw.


They've taken The New Day's spot.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Just woke up, skipped the show for 5 fuckin minutes while drinking my coffee. Holly shit the downgrade after Mania is unreal, so unwatchable. Pretty much the same goes for SD, atleast we have AJ there but still...


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

InexorableJourney said:


> They've taken The New Day's spot.


New Day was never major focus of Raw. Ambrose/Miz three weeks in a row have been the main focus of the shows and major part of the show 4 of last 5 weeks. Raw main event has involved Ambrose or Miz four of last 5 weeks as well. While Joe/Rollins feud feels very mid card and Balor afterthought. Usually only getting one match or segment per show.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



JC00 said:


> Alexa needs to come to the ring next week on Nia like this


Whose shoulders is he on? I know the guy at the front is Anderson.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> New Day was never major focus of Raw. Ambrose/Miz three weeks in a row have been the main focus of the shows and major part of the show 4 of last 5 weeks. Raw main event has involved Ambrose or Miz four of last 5 weeks as well. While Joe/Rollins feud feels very mid card and Balor afterthought. Usually only getting one match or segment per show.


It's funny because I thought for the longest time The New Day were *hugely* featured on RAW.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Just woke up, skipped the show for 5 fuckin minutes while drinking my coffee. Holly shit the downgrade after Mania is unreal, so unwatchable. Pretty much the same goes for SD, atleast we have AJ there but still...


 After WM they kept programming hot with AJ-Reigns and Reigns-Rollins, but man they are phoning it in this year...


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

SHIT show tbh. The crowd really killed the energy for me. Some things I liked though:

- They are finally making Bliss & Nia partners! And during the backstage segment between these two, Nia sounded natural towards the end. Can't wait for more interactions between these two. 
- Cesaro & Sheamus as these ass-kickers are awesome. Cesaro is being who he was when he was with Swagger pre-face turn. This is the edge to him that he should ALWAYS have.
- Can't lie, Roman/Strowman feud is ahead of every feud in RAW atm. 
- Don't care about Joe/Rollins. IDK why, I really don't care about another authority goon vs face angle. 
- Oh look, Neville carrying the CW division once again. God bless this guy. 
- Skipped the Wyatt/Ambrose match because good god I couldn't imagine how boring that match must've been. We couldn't get Balor to attack Wyatt in return though? Dafuq? 

Fuck this RAW and this damn crowd.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

As a Wyatt fan I am glad he is getting decent booking again. But at this point, he needs repackaging. 

Bliss and Nia were great

Other then that pretty shit Raw. Ah well they well be back in the States, New Jersey next Monday. Hopefully it picks up.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

InexorableJourney said:


> It's funny because I thought for the longest time The New Day were *hugely* featured on RAW.



They had a lot of comedy segments on Raw and held titles a long time. But never were all over Raw and main evented the show. It was pretty rare if New Day was involved in the main event of Raw. Well last five weeks it's been Ambrose/Owens, Braun/Big Show, Ambrose/Jericho vs Miz/Braun, Miz vs Rollins vs Balor for number 1 contender for IC title and then Ambrose/Bray tonight. So over the last five weeks they've had many segments on the show and been part of the main event majority of the time. It's more they replaced Jericho/Owens then New Day IMO.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Ah well they well be back in the States, New Jersey next Monday. Hopefully it picks up.


You have much more patience than i do at this point. Im not watching again until i hear of something mind blowing happening. This company is doa.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no idea why I laughed so hard at Cole pointing out to Miz that he lost at Mania, when Miz was rambling on about how people remembered what he did at Mania :lol And then when he thanked Miz for leaving when he got off commentary HAHA. Cole was being particularly argumentative and sarcastic tonight, I appreciate it cos he can be way too neutral at times.

Boring crowd though, London's usually louder than that.

Miz and Dean screwing with each other though lol :lol Glad to see the IC title feud getting some proper booking and airtime (Y) Too bad Dean was in a match with Bray, I never enjoy Deano in matches with him. Bray got yet another win with somebody helping him though :lmao Bray's 'the fuck?' face when Miz announced him as the winner LOL.

I knew Seth/Joe wouldn't have a proper ending cos then what would be the point of them having another match later on.

And Miz stood tall at the end, so hopefully that translates to Dean winning next week.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



DWils said:


> Whose shoulders is he on? I know the guy at the front is Anderson.


Bad Luck Fale (The Underboss).


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

BEE said:


> - Cesaro & Sheamus as these ass-kickers are awesome. Cesaro is being who he was when he was with Swagger pre-face turn. This is the edge to him that he should ALWAYS have.


Cesaro and Sheamus putting on a tag-team clinic and cutting through every other team in the turmoil event was the highlight for me. They've really gelled as a team and it shows. Each match felt like something different and kept me entertained. Sometimes Sheamus got the pin, sometimes Cesaro got the pin, sometimes one set the other up for the pin. (Y) They crowd didn't seem to be phased by their heel turn. They were still using the "Sheamus & Cesaro" chant.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

now no one is going to say so I am Truth looked pretty good tonight I don't see any reason why Golden Truth can't be serious tag team contenders and maybe even champs 

the Hardy's nostalgia is going to run out soon and it doesn't look like Matt is going to get his broken gimmick, though that division is neck and neck and neck really so?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

The Traditionalist said:


> Cesaro and Sheamus putting on a tag-team clinic and cutting through every other team in the turmoil event was the highlight for me. They've really gelled as a team and it shows. Each match felt like something different and kept me entertained. Sometimes Sheamus got the pin, sometimes Cesaro got the pin, sometimes one set the other up for the pin. (Y) They crowd didn't seem to be phased by their heel turn. They were still using the "Sheamus & Cesaro" chant.


And the crowd doesn't seem to want to boo them either. The last time Cesaro was heel, he turned out to be MASSIVELY over, which led to his face turn and alliance with Heyman. This time, KEEP them heel at whatever costs because they're entertaining as fuck. 

She-Saro & Usos are most entertaining tag team in their respective brands imo. The Hardyz are bland as shit.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have no idea why I laughed so hard at Cole pointing out to Miz that he lost at Mania, when Miz was rambling on about how people remembered what he did at Mania :lol And then when he thanked Miz for leaving when he got off commentary HAHA. Cole was being particularly argumentative and sarcastic tonight, I appreciate it cos he can be way too neutral at times.
> 
> *Boring crowd though, London's usually louder than that.*
> 
> ...


it was the worse I can remember being at for a few years - barely anyone was chanting and it was almost dead at times. 

What killed it for me was no Angle and finding that out within the first 2 minutes of the show pretty much ruined the night for me. Also I know you won't agree with me on this because you are a fan of his but there was too much Ambrose - he just isn't funny and he does nothing for me

I have a ticket to tonight's Smackdown but I doubt I will bother after last night because it left me feeling a little deflated


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was okay. Appreciate the focus being on the IC Title as it was got plenty of screen time with Dean Ambrose and The Miz. I thought the concept of them being given the opportunity to be co-GMs for the night was funny but it helped progressed their feud. I have no problem with the finish to The Miz/Balor match either. These guys can't afford clean losses at the moment. Although why isn't Balor trying to get revenge on Bray Wyatt? 

I liked how Alexa Bliss has made friends with Nia Jax but I like how she seems afraid of her too. Random partnership between Bayley and Mickie James but whatever. Of course Sasha Banks was going to get an easy win on the jobber Alicia Fox. This heel turn of Cesaro/Sheamus is growing on me. Glad they won the Tag Team Turmoil as each match played out differently. 

I wonder if Roman Reigns coming out to attack Braun Stroman was to give him a reason to be out for a month or two. Going to miss Braun. Who is Roman going to feud with? And Kalisto was not bad in his promo earlier in the night. Glad there was no real finish to the Rollins/Joe match. Give it a real finish at the PPV. And it's rare to see Ambrose lose but they had to give Wyatt the win. He needs it more.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have no idea why I laughed so hard at Cole pointing out to Miz that he lost at Mania, when Miz was rambling on about how people remembered what he did at Mania :lol And then when he thanked Miz for leaving when he got off commentary HAHA. Cole was being particularly argumentative and sarcastic tonight, I appreciate it cos he can be way too neutral at times.
> 
> Boring crowd though, London's usually louder than that.
> 
> ...


They had Raw end the last two weeks with the Miz standing tall. So that tells me things are unlikely to go his way next week vs Ambrose. Every singles match Miz lost this year has come with some type of built in excuse for Miz losing. Like ref not calling for the dq when Miz lost the title, lumberjacks rushing the ring in rematch vs Ambrose, cheap roll up loss to Zayn and Balor jumping him tonight after Dean restarted the match. So Ambrose will probably win next week, but Miz will have excuse for the loss again.


As for tonight, even though Ambrose losing to Bray wasn't a big deal. Because it didn't make Dean look weak with all the cheating from Miz involved. But it's still annoying to see Dean lose to Bray again. Wyatt is the only one in WWE that Dean has a terrible W/L record against. With the pin tonight, Ambrose is now 2+7 vs Bray in televised singles matches(not counting DQ or CO). Next guy he struggled with would be AJ going 2+4 in there matches. Yet he 7+0 vs Kevin Owens winning clean every time. Not to mention 6+1 vs Miz with another potential win probably coming next week. When you consider how things finished tonight.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The commentators sucking up to Roman constantly was really irritating.

"Hey we've got a not hot crowd. So lets take the few people who ARE getting good reactions, and give them little to nothing to do on the show. Aren't we geniuses?" No, no you're not.

WWE has botched Mickie James's return so badly that it's almost pathetic at this point.

It was a boring show, simple as that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Stadhart02 said:


> it was the worse I can remember being at for a few years - barely anyone was chanting and it was almost dead at times.
> 
> What killed it for me was no Angle and finding that out within the first 2 minutes of the show pretty much ruined the night for me. Also I know you won't agree with me on this because you are a fan of his but there was too much Ambrose - he just isn't funny and he does nothing for me
> 
> I have a ticket to tonight's Smackdown but I doubt I will bother after last night because it left me feeling a little deflated


 SD is 2 weeks away from Backlash, it can't afford to be a filler episode.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I feel like I want defend this because it’s on home soil but man it was a really bad show and the crowd were awful. I did skim through that Tag Team Turmoil match but I just don’t care about Raw’s Tag Division without The Revival. Also what is the deal with Miz v Ambrose for the IC Title on Raw rather than on the PPV?

Probably the only two programs I really cared about on this Raw were Rollins/Joe and Reigns/Strowman. 

The booking has been a bit of a mess for Rollins well… for a long time but I’m glad they’re keeping this Joe program going actually. They put on great matches and the intensity between the two performers is rarely found elsewhere on the show. 

I mean this Raw match here was better than their Payback one. The amount of time they got to work with was a real shock and they maximised their minutes, the chemistry between the two guys in the ring has come on leaps and bounds in just the week or so since the PPV. Maybe my favourite moment was when Rollins managed to get Samoa Joe up for a Falcon Arrow. 

The finish was way better than the PPV too, Joe had the chance to pin Rollins but instead knowing full well the consequence smashed Rollins into the turnbuckle like the bastard he is before locking in that hold, ref screaming and pounding on Samoa Joe to stop. This how the PPV match should have ended. 

Reigns/Strowman is another feud I don’t think has necessarily been booked all that well but man, that dead London crowd came unglued for Reigns you can’t argue that. 

Plus for whatever reason Reigns seems to be the only guy allowed to bring blood back to WWE, except Brock Lesnar. Reigns left bloodied by Strowman, Triple H, Sheamus and Brock Lesnar all in recent memory. Some people call it cheap but it adds a lot to the immersion in my books. 

So does seeing Reigns/Strowman still carrying and selling the wounds of their PPV match without it slowing down the action. That is one thing I’ve always really hated about modern WWE shows when two guys put on a HELL of a match and leave it all in the ring at a PPV and then 24 hours later they are wrestling again on Raw at full pelt without even a scratch. Completely ruins the immersion.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Pizzamorg said:


> I feel like I want defend this because it’s on home soil but man it was a really bad show and the crowd were awful. I did skim through that Tag Team Turmoil match but I just don’t care about Raw’s Tag Division without The Revival. Also what is the deal with Miz v Ambrose for the IC Title on Raw rather than on the PPV?
> 
> Probably the only two programs I really cared about on this Raw were Rollins/Joe and Reigns/Strowman.
> 
> ...


he livened up the crowd for sure but there were a lot of people around me just sitting and not reacting at all. I am hoping that it is the start of people finally realising that they need to stay quiet to get rid of Reigns


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Stadhart02 said:


> he livened up the crowd for sure but there were a lot of people around me just sitting and not reacting at all. I am hoping that it is the start of people finally realising that they need to stay quiet to get rid of Reigns


Well I guess I should have said "in proportion to the rest of the show which was like watching Wimbledon the crowd was so quiet".


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Pizzamorg said:


> Well I guess I should have said "in proportion to the rest of the show which was like watching Wimbledon the crowd was so quiet".


ha ha yeah true! 

was a very poor crowd last night. Like I said a couple of posts before - no Angle killed it for me and I just couldn't be bothered to chant. No idea why everyone else was so quiet though


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> SD is 2 weeks away from Backlash, it can't afford to be a filler episode.


Why not? Backlash is going to be a filler ppv..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bink77 said:


> Why not? Backlash is going to be a filler ppv..


 Nakamura debut and possible US title change. Still have to promote the PPV with decent shows.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Nakamura debut and possible US title change. Still have to promote the PPV with decent shows.


Vs Ziggler? Im not wasting 3 hours of my life for a 15 Min styles v Owens match and a Dolph Ziggler match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I really hope we don't see a PPV like Wrestlemania in the UK.

After recent crowd reactions we don't deserve one.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I enjoyed this RAW. The opening with Dean and Miz was a little off for me - I thought they did a good job, just the Angle made me GM, well Steph made ME co-GM is kind of weak on the writer's part. 

Braun and Kalisto's part of the opening was good. I wish K. was getting more interest, I think he's done very well in being Braun's side-feud, I like his scrappy character with the emphasis on his pride in standing up and defending his dignity against seemingly insurmountable odds in Strowman.

I wasn't really into Miz/Balor. Finn is still kind of a blank page to me and the things he does have to show his character - the entrance and the posing - are mildly annoying to me. The jacket pop is something Miz would do to make himself look like an ass and the little step-turns he does before the pose scream out 'cruiser weight.' Miz, however, is worth his weight in gold, he was the MVP of RAW tonight.

Liked the interaction with Alexa and Nia, the story there of Alexa knowing Nia is coming for her, but intending to use her in the meantime is good and Alexa expressed all that with her facial expressions there at the end. Nia's pulling the same game on Alexa that Braun did on KO - 'Yeah, I'm gonna do something for you, because I think I can get the title off you when we get rid of the other guy." 

Loved the Roman-Braun brawl. I like that Roman wasn't doing his rage-beast thing, instead he was very calculating in how he attacked. Furthers their feud and amps up their animosity considerably, I wish they would have made it a bit more brutal, with Braun being written off according to the rumors, it would have made him look better for it to take a lot to put him out, but they probably didn't want to put Roman in that position, so I can understand why it happened the way it did.

Tag match was really good, Sheamus and Big Cass were my favs there. I'm glad to see them giving more interesting stories to the tag division, moving New Day to SD was a good idea and it's worked out really well to give the other teams a chance to shine. 

Seth and Samoa Joe felt a little flat for me until the ending. Commentary didn't help with a bunch of talk about Joe's endurance in the ring while Joe's huffing and puffing with sweat pouring off him. The end was cool and the ref's over-acting helped make Joe out to be a horrible monster along with, "It's over when I say it's over." Their story construction last night seemed to be biting the Strowman/Reigns dynamic pretty hard, that could be why they're having some problems getting crowd heat, Strowman/Reigns is the most exciting feud right now and reproducing it isn't' going to do those guys any favors. 

Love TJP, I'm so glad they've figured out a character with him. His backstage seg with Neville was great. You can see the conflict he's going through because he doesn't trust Neville, but he really, really wants that title back and since he's been listening to Neville and taking his advice he has been doing really well. Neville is golden. He was outstanding on commentary, he, Aries, and TJP have me very interested in the CWs right now.

Alicia and Sasha was what it was. Liked Alicia being agressive, the shoulder up thing during the pin has me wondering if they're going to feud now. Good for Alicia if so, I like seeing her get a chance to have some of the spotlight for a bit.

I wasn't that into Dean/Bray. Miz was awesome at the end, what a talent. WWE seems to know it and really gave him his chance to shine. 

Be de be de be de, that was RAW, folks.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn. Aside from the Joe/Rollins match, which was their best to date, that Raw was unmitigated garbage. And the crowd was straight up silent for most of it which is very surprising for a U.K. crowd. Can't blame em though.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I was specifically told that Reigns would come back and be a completely new character....guess not :lol


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



CesaroSwing said:


> Such a douchey thing to do.
> Americans call it that to stop confusion with American football, no reason to care because they have a different name for something :shrug


How is that douchey? It was a joke. You sound like a triggered feminist lmao.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



DELETE said:


> How is that douchey? It was a joke. You sound like a triggered feminist lmao.


You're the one getting 'triggered' enough to correct someone using a different word to name something :lmao


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



CesaroSwing said:


> You're the one getting 'triggered' enough to correct someone using a different word to name something :lmao


Look at my first comment again


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 05/08 - Raw Discussion Thread - RAW IS UK - **NON SPOILER THREAD - KEEP THEM OUT***



DELETE said:


> Look at my first comment again


I've seen you get annoyed about the word 'soccer' multiple times. It really doesn't matter but you keep going on about it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Them "BRAUN IS GONNA KILL YOU" chants :mark: :mark:

:braun


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Back when live wrestling was sort of a novelty and something fresh in the UK, the crowds would go apeshit whatever happened. Seeing WWE live was a spectacle in itself.

Now with wrestling gaining _major_ traction in the UK the past couple of years with all the indie promotions, spotlight on UK talent, World Of Sport and now the WWE UK Championship, these fans aren't gonna be fooled anymore with lazily written shows like this. This company needs to start pulling their finger out.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Another filler type Raw over here tbh. What it felt like anyway. Flat crowd too.

Braun calling out Lesnar and the "Braun is gonna kill you" chant was good tho.

Even in limited form; Raw is :braun


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

this was my first wwe live event in 15 years, i mean i've thought about it all day today so i must of enjoyed myself but i left the o2 last night feeling disappointed lol.

I'd of liked to see Nia Jax in a match, didn't happen. I wanted to see Bayley in a match.. didn't happen. And the Hardys.. well don't get me started. the whole damn reason i bought a ticket to raw was to see them wrestle n .. all we got was pyro on their entrance a run down to the ring and then that was it.
but yet they all had a match the night before at a house show? i don't understand why they'd be wrestling at the house shows and not on raw.. surely they'd be resting a house show and appearing on raw?

either way the crowd were annoying and it was a damn shame during sasha banks' match the crowd were more focussed on crowd signs to do with uk football then watching the match. i just felt bad for her and fox, her match was shit anyway but to top it off.. no one in the arena was even really watching.

the superstars looked fucking tired. milking the shit out of all these live house events i think is a bad idea for them. everyones getting injured n the wrestling was kinda boring, just a lot of kicks, pushing, chops and running into the turnbuckle. 

we got no pyro entrance  no inflatable men for bayleys lame mini entrance  i think I'm going to just have to make a trip to the states to go to a ppv or something and get my moneys worth in the future. 

highlights for me was the tag match i guess. oh well never mind, least it got me out the house n off this forum for the evening


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE: "Hey Bayley's super-over with the UK fans. So I know, lets just have her sit at ringside and WATCH a match. Aren't we geniuses?"

And have two of the most over guys there be a heel tag team that runs through the division....and start the opening match with a Dusty finish....and have heels win basically everything for the first 2hrs (even Finn wasn't happy with his "win).

But of course, when the "face" comes out, its Roman and he injures Braun.

It's almost like it was tailor-made to make the UK crowd NOT care.

The only thing the crowd could cheer was Sheamus/Cesaro being awesome, and a short Sasha Banks match towards the end of the show. A US crowd would have been silent by then


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Too much Ambrose = a turd of a show.

First time in 8 years I didn't go to a WWE UK show and am glad I didn't. Hot damn that was a piece of sh*t.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

That was EASILY the worst RAW I've EVER seen. Crowd was garbage too. Literally the only good thing about it was Miz.


----------

